# Disney Resort ROOM Picture Thread



## ead79

I know I cant be the only one who loves seeing pictures of resort rooms at the Disney resorts.  It helps me choose where to stay next.  

I thought we could start a thread with pictures from your rooms at the Disney resorts (including the Swan/Dolphin and Ft. Wilderness).  Please post which resort and as much detail as you remember about the room (like the room number, the view type, which building it was in, etc.).  Feel free to posts pictures of the view from the room as well.  If you have pictures of the grounds or lobbies of the resorts, there is another thread for those, so please post those there. 

Here are my pictures from the Beach Club.  It was a standard view room (# 4702).  The view wasnt great, so I didnt take pictures of that.


----------



## Ronald Duck

Ok, I'll contribute!

Here are two pics-Room 1165, WL (last room on first floor, South wing, north facing courtyard):


----------



## Debs Hill

Elizabeth,
What a GREAT idea!!! Love the mickey lamp in your photo!! 
Would love to see some picture of GF, Poly, Contemporary and HH!
Debsxx


----------



## Freiden8

Views from far left and far right of *Wilderness Lodge room * *6165*

.. sorry they are dark, I took them at dusk ..


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

This is such a wonderful idea...I'll keep searching for more. Here is the Boardwalk Inn:

Our first time in the room...





Explaining how the universe works...





The view (I've posted this a million times but it never gets old!)


----------



## mickeyfan2

Love the Mickey lamp in the Beach Club photos.


----------



## Ronald Duck

Freiden8 said:
			
		

> Views from far left and far right of *Wilderness Lodge room * *6165*]



COOL- You were directly (5 floors) above our room!


----------



## MissK

Oooh subscribing! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! was the sound really loud from the BW in your room?


----------



## daannzzz

Room 1448 on the second floor...building fourteen at POR.




































Never been this close to the main area at one of the moderates. It was real nice but I don't mind being farther away and enjoying walks through the resort.


----------



## Quinn222

Fantastic idea! About that Mickey lamp at BC, I've always wondered, is it for sale anywhere???


----------



## ead79

Quinn222 said:
			
		

> Fantastic idea! About that Mickey lamp at BC, I've always wondered, is it for sale anywhere???


If my memory serves me, I believe that lamp is for sale in the Beach Clubs gift shop.  If I recall correctly, it wasnt cheap.  Not that thats surprising for Disney.  

FYI, the Grand Floridian also sells a cute Mickey lamp (their lamp has on a top hat and is wooden).


----------



## Aurora63

Great idea!  I love seeing the inside of resort rooms too!

Here's our room and the view, at the Yacht Club.  Sorry they're a little blurry.


















ETA - This was a standard view room.  I think it was number 3032.  It was a hike from the lobby!  Other than that it was great.


----------



## johnsonet

Wonderful idea Elisabeth!!
Here is our renovated room at the Poly in Raratonga this April










 (We really aren't THAT messy!  )




(view from our balcony-isn't that cool?!  )


----------



## tammyandtommy

gotta join this one!  Would love to see these pics, I will see if I can post some too,


----------



## pouty_tink

Love this thread idea.
Here is my contribution of POR in the mansions, sorry I cannot remember the room number but we were in Oak MAnor


----------



## Jakesmom1

Contemporary  Tower Concierge July 2005


----------



## Quinn222

ead79 said:
			
		

> If my memory serves me, I believe that lamp is for sale in the Beach Clubs gift shop.  If I recall correctly, it wasnt cheap.  Not that thats surprising for Disney.



I may have to give them a call. But not until I get over the sticker shock of paying for WL for October!


----------



## jade1

Beach Club Villas.


----------



## elastigirlfan

What a great thread!!  I'm sorry but I don't have anything to post but I wanted to tell you what a great idea it is and how much I love seeing the pictures of all the rooms.


----------



## ski37

I agree! This is really a great thread and idea.

It's fun seeing resorts you haven't been to.

The whole thing makes you want to be at WDW now!

ski


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

MissK said:
			
		

> Oooh subscribing! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! was the sound really loud from the BW in your room?



There was some commotion between the 7-8:30 hour (while the Boardwalk performers were out) but not bad enough to bother us. We actually left the doors open because we enjoyed listening to the traffic.


----------



## TnTsParty

These are a few pics I took of WL courtyard view. I didn't take too many inside the room this time mainly just of the Mickey  towel animal left for us when we checked in. I of course left it in the room when I left.





This is the view from the room of they gyser.


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

Here are some pics from our Cont. stay in March.  We got a great upgrade from garden view wing room to this wing suite.  It is located in the South wing at the very end of the building.

The suite takes up the whole second floor of this end!





This is what you see as you enter the main door (there were 2)




















one of the 2 bathrooms





The view from one of the bedroom's window


----------



## scoutsmom99

*AKL Room 3415 (Savannah Room-Zebra Trail-Uzima Savannah)*









































*AKL Room 4428 (Pool View Zebra-Trail)* (Same room look as 3415)


----------



## momimouse27

Wow!! Thank you for starting this thread   I love looking at the rooms and it really helps me decide where to stay.  I especially enjoyed looking at the new CR rooms.  

This is our room at BWI standard.  I can never get a picture before we are good and moved in, so sorry about the ironing board!


----------



## momimouse27

This is our room in POFQ.  We really loved the rooms here and thought they were beautiful.  Also, the date is screwed up on the camera-it was taken October '05. Sorry about the fuzziness....


----------



## johnsonet

I'm going to post some pics from our stay in the Everglade Suite at GF this December. It is a two-bedroom hospitality suite in Conch Key and has an amazing patio that overlooks the MK and Seven Seas Lagoon  




view of the Contemporary Resort; in the foreground is the dock leading to the boats which take you to the MK and also the Polynesian Resort





 The living room of the suite~





dining area





hospitality area


----------



## Nancyg56

Elizabeth, thank you for this thread. I have been looking for room pics, and this is so much fun. For me, it is fun to check out the rooms, and then choose a resort.


----------



## ead79

Im loving all these pictureskeep em coming!  Also, dont be afraid to post pictures of resorts that have already been posted.  The more the merrier!

Here are a few pictures from our room at the Yacht Club.  It was lagoon view concierge room 5151.









































Views from room:


----------



## ead79

*johnsonet,* what beautiful pictures!  I just love the GF, and that suite is gorgeous!


----------



## disgram

Those who have stayed on the first floor of any of these resorts, is it noisy and do you really have privacy?  I would love to try but these 2 things have stopped me. Getting a bad case of arthiritis in my knees and so I really don't care to walk up the stairs.  
This is really a great idea for a site!!!  I have wanted to try some other places.  This gives me an idea of what to expect.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## daannzzz

Generally I always ask for a top floor room so I don't have anyone above me. At the WDW resrots that I have stayed at the lower or first floor rooms have been pretty quiet. As far as deluxe resorts with balconies the privacy thing is not an issue other than you can be in a location where there is a bit more traffic walking by and yes they could see into your room if you keep the curtains open. As far as how busy it is outside you room it depends on the location of the room . I prefer to be farhter away from stairs and elevators at the ends of wings because then there is less traffic going by the walkways whether they are inside or outside corridors. At the YC we had a room close to the lobby down a short halway that didn't have a lot of rooms. We were at the end of a very short hall that ended in a suite. We were next to the suite on the first floor. There was no trafiic outside our room. Outside the balcony was a little garden and a huge expanse of grass so no one ever walked by. It was great.


----------



## ReneeDisney

Subscribing! This is so fun


----------



## ReneeDisney

Let's Hope this Works: 

Caribbean Beach, ARUBA Building, King Room (parking lot view)


----------



## Captain Jenny

Subscribing!


----------



## johnsonet

Here's another patio shot from the Everglade Suite at GFwhich is in Conch Key:









and looking out over the Seven Seas Lagoon to the Magic Kingdom. In the center of the photo you can see Cinderella's Castle


----------



## novajeanjellybean

Just subscribing.....


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

*johnsonet* that is possibly one of the most incredible suites I have ever seen...thank you for sharing your pics! 

Does anyone know how many of those Everglades suites exist?


----------



## ead79

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! said:
			
		

> *johnsonet* that is possibly one of the most incredible suites I have ever seen...thank you for sharing your pics!
> 
> Does anyone know how many of those Everglades suites exist?


The Grand Floridian has many suitessome in the main building and some in the various lodge buildings.  There is only one Everglades suite, but there are several other suites of various sizes and price ranges.  If I had my dream, I would spend a night in the Walt Disney suite.


----------



## johnsonet

Yes-there are many suites at the GF. The one we stayed in is unique in that it has the patio and the hospitality area. I believe that this is a suite guests will rent out for actual parties, b/c of the kitchen area - GF staff can come and prepare and serve food...Sago Cay also has one of these and I think that's it. I've actually stayed in that one before as well but can't remember the name...that stay was in 1994...We need *Janet2k's*help with this!! 
*edited to add: Just remembered the name: The Cape Coral Suite*


----------



## Pixie-Dust Patty

Thanks to all of you for sharing.
I don't think I took any room pictures in the past.
That will change with our trip this September though!


----------



## Jakesmom1

Ok, here are a couple more.   POFQ


----------



## mickey mommy

Just subscribing - I love this!


----------



## tifandjim

Does anyone have any room pictures of POP, maybe a king room?


----------



## daannzzz

POR


----------



## scoutsmom99

*CBR Jamaica(4402, 4428, 4658) and Aruba(5656)*
View outside 4428




View outside 4658




View Looking up to 4658




View Looking Towards 4402 (ground floor)




Beds








Bathroom




Sink Area




Table/Chairs




Amoire




TV




Bench




Closet Area:




Fridge:


----------



## DISUNC

subscribing

Great Thread!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*OKW villa: *


----------



## DiznEeyore

Love this thread!    

Grand Floridian - Conch Key Room 7211 - October '05:





The view from our balcony:


----------



## ead79

Here are pictures from our garden suite at the BoardWalk Inn (#1204).  There are a bunchI was a little camera happy!


----------



## wintergreen

Subscribing!  Love these pictures!


----------



## Michelle2

Well, since no one has rooms of the Poly yet....
This was a standard room on the first floor of Rapa Nui. We wanted to be near the TTC, but I forgot the actual number, sorry.


----------



## ead79

Michelle, thanks for sharing those pictures.  I think the new decor in the Poly rooms is so nice looking!


----------



## daannzzz

POR: Bldg 14


----------



## Tinkerbell_Girl

I love those pics of CBR! I am VERY tempted to switch from POP to CBR now but I will not!


----------



## cara loves the poly

Polynesian after turndown service.


----------



## RCBlackburn

Subscribing!


----------



## metsfan11

Jakesmom1 said:
			
		

> Ok, here are a couple more.   POFQ
> 
> ]




I love the look of that bathroom! Really nice!


----------



## steffali

Michelle2 said:
			
		

> Well, since no one has rooms of the Poly yet....
> This was a standard room on the first floor of Rapa Nui. We wanted to be near the TTC, but I forgot the actual number, sorry.



I will be staying at Rapa Nui first floor in Oct. Can you please tell me was there any critters around the patio? Were you able to keep your sliding doors opened ? How about privacy anybody walking around outside over by you? And my last question....... What view did you have? Parking Lot or Garden?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## johnsonet

cara loves the poly said:
			
		

> Polynesian after turndown service.


Interesting to see that photo   That room does not yet have the new headboards:


----------



## PhilliesFan

Great thread.  Thanks for sharing those photos!


----------



## waughzee

Pop Century, 70's building, December 2004


----------



## waughzee

Port Orleans French Quarter, room 4233, December 2005


----------



## benjosam

Just subscribing.

Would love to see more pictures of the Beach Club Resort Standard Rooms.  Especially view from the window.


----------



## aliwolly

Great Thread!!!  

These are from our Sept '04 stay at Pop Century.  We were in the 50s building in a King bed room, which happened to be an accessible room... which meant we had a free fridge!


----------



## steffali

I am loving these pictures !!!


----------



## cyjmhill

Awesome Thread!!!!!!

Would love to see more pictures of the Newly Remodled Contemporary Resort.  Will be staying there in August.


----------



## Princessbaby

Just subscribing! Thanks for this thread because I always look for pictures of INSIDE the rooms to make my resort decisions, as well as the outside-just don't see as many inside pics!!


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

All Star Movies - Room 3717, Mighty Ducks building #3 11/1999

oops - red X cured!

Sorry for the quality - these were taken with an APS film camera and scanned years ago.






View from the pool facing the backside of our building. We had a first floor room that faced the parking lot of All Star Music.


----------



## ladybugz11

Just subscribing


----------



## Disneynutbsv

Here are a few from All Star Movies:


----------



## Blondie

Great idea Elisabeth, thanks for starting this thread!

Here's my first contribution, photos from a 2 bedroom Executive Suite at the Dolphin. It had 3 bathrooms, 2 double beds, 2 king beds (one was a Sico bed) 2 pull out sleeper sofas and 3 TV's! 


























*Sorry about the unmade beds, we didn't think to take these photos until the morning we checked out!*





















*The view we had:*


----------



## Conservative Hippie

aliwolly said:
			
		

> Great Thread!!!
> 
> These are from our Sept '04 stay at Pop Century.  We were in the 50s building in a King bed room, which happened to be an accessible room... which meant we had a free fridge!



I think we stayed in that exact same room in Nov 05!  Either that, or just another 50's king accessible facing right...


----------



## Blondie

Junior Suite at the Swan, room 976:














































*The views we had:*


----------



## heaven2dc

These pics are a great idea!  Always wondered what the rooms look like in each hotel which can be a big decision maker (esp if you spend alot of time in them) - I never before could see the attraction for the Contemporary Resort or Swan/Dolphin but guess the views make up it - very pretty views!!

Anyone have any of the Boardwalk 2-bedroom please!?


----------



## Blondie

Oops, double post!


----------



## daannzzz

More from our room 1448 at POR.


----------



## momimouse27

This is my sweet little girl's enjoying their room service meal in our room at BWI.


----------



## Greg K.

Two perspectives of the bedroom/bathroom


----------



## DrmWvr1299

This thread is wonderful. We have been torn between the Yacht and Beach club for our next trip and now I have decided on the Beach Club...or the Yacht Club . Either way we are staying in a room facing the lake. I want to walk out on the balcony early in the morning and drink my coffee while everyone else is getting ready for the day.


----------



## jimmiej

Our pool view room (#2430) at AKL in February 2005:


----------



## Goobergal99

This was a great thread idea! I really need a digital camera


----------



## daannzzz

POR: 1448


----------



## Hugpug

Any Picks of the newly renovated rooms at WL would sure love to see some.


----------



## Goobergal99

daannzzz said:
			
		

> More from our room 1448 at POR.




Now I am really excited about our stay


----------



## ead79

Here are my picture from one of the Grand Floridian honeymoon turret rooms.  Our room was #4330.
























































The views were pleasant enough, but its my understanding that many of these honeymoon turret rooms have much better views.  I did enjoy the view of the Wedding Pavilion.


----------



## dydrmr81

Here are some from our stay at All Star Music. 
Will post some of Coronado Springs when we get back in 2 weeks


----------



## Disneynutbsv

Does anyone have a picture of the trundle bed at POR?  I think we are going to change our resort to POR (back again...reason being...to save some $$).  But we would need the trundle bed....
Another reason is that its just so pretty!

Nevermind, I found a great site Suite Disney . com.  Its got some great pics on that site!


----------



## CamColt

Great thread!  

I loved seeing the suites at Swan & Dolphin.  They are beautiful.  I have to say, I'm a bit disappointed in the new rooms in the Poly.  I have always been a huge Poly fan and never thought the rooms were dark as many have reported.  For the first time I do feel these new rooms are dark and dreary.  I miss the thing on top of the beds, and I don't like the red (reddish/orange?) in there.  I thought the old green looked great. 

And just as an FYI, to the people posting to "just subscribe", you do not need to post that to a thread in order to subscribe.  Simply click on thread tools on the top and you will be able to subscribe that way.


----------



## ReneeDisney

Here are Some Pics of the Beach Club Concierge and Yacht Club!
Enjoy!!

BEACH CLUB CONCIERGE -King Bed Room: (Corner Room) 





BEACH CLUB CONCIERGE Bed Spread Image:





View From BEACH CLUB CONCIERGE Room: 





Another View from Our BEACH CLUB CONCIERGE Room:





YACHT CLUB: Garden View King Room









YACHT CLUB: GARDEN VIEW PATIO





YC VIEW FROM OUR ROOM:


----------



## ReneeDisney

... and here's some more!! ENJOY!!

Wilderness Lodge King Bed Room: Patio View





Wilderness Lodge Bathroom: 





View from our Courtyard Room @ Wilderness Lodge


----------



## chelle102

Just subscribing.  Great pics!!!!


----------



## lajones81

This is the great thread!  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Wafflestoo

I would love to see pictures of CSR. Does anyone have any. We are CSR bound this summer. Thanks
Meg



CSR coming up this summer
WL 2005
FW trailers 2000


----------



## ead79

Here are pictures of our king bed room at Port Orleans Riverside.  It was a corner room in the Alligator Bayou section (room #3932).


----------



## Ronald Duck

These have been posted several other places, but there was a request for them here, so here they are (I'm posting on behalf of KHubbs94!!!)


----------



## Carrie772

Ronald Duck:  I am happy to see they took out the beds with the posts on the footboard.  I nearly broke my toe on those!We ended up putting extra pillows over them...sad, I know.


Great thread Elisabeth!!!


----------



## Goobergal99

Ronald Duck said:
			
		

> These have been posted several other places, but there was a request for them here, so here they are (I'm posting on behalf of KHubbs94!!!)




Uggh.... I think I like the old ones better


----------



## Ronald Duck

Carrie772 said:
			
		

> Ronald Duck:  I am happy to see they took out the beds with the posts on the footboard.  I nearly broke my toe on those!We ended up putting extra pillows over them...sad, I know.


OUCH...I almost lost a toe too!  I'll bet we could get a whole thread started on the topic "What injuries have you sustained on the WL bedposts?"


----------



## livelovelaugh

Im loving this thread. Great pictures everyone.


----------



## ead79

*Ronald Duck,* thanks so much for posting those pics of the newly renovated WL rooms!  I've been waiting to see them.  Those new rooms look great--very upscale compared to what they had before.  Disney really seems to be doing a great job with the room renovations as of late.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Ohhh, I LOVE this thread!!   It makes me want to stay at EVERY hotel!


----------



## daannzzz

Delixe Room 5123 at WL.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Just back from the Beach Club today!  This is the view from my room, #2615.

Wish I was still there


----------



## ZeonStar

Great thread. Subscribing!


----------



## Dizz42

Our corner 1-bedroom standard at the Boardwalk Villas, Room 2123.  It had a huge wrap-around balcony.
Looking left:




Standing by the sink looking toward the bedroom:




The bedroom:




View from the middle of the balcony:




Looking at our room from the outside.  It was on the 2nd floor and had 3 sets of french doors (one you can't see because of the angle).  The bedroom also has its own balcony that you can't see in this picture.  It is in the red siding part that sticks out there on the left.


----------



## Kevenswife2

My goal is to someday be able to stay in a Deluxe.

I'm subscribing!


----------



## Cass

*Animal Kingdom Lodge (5th floor concierge room)*











View from Balcony












*Beach Club (5th floor concierge room)*
















View from balcony (water view)


----------



## Cass

oops, double post


----------



## cynderella

Wow, the Boardwalk 1 br is GORGEOUS! I'm now kind of sorry I didn't book that when I had the chance. I'm still thrilled with my OKW 1 br for the spaciousness and peacefulness, but I had no idea the Boardwalk Villa 1 br was that pretty and "homey". Lucky you!


----------



## Nancyg56

I am so glad that this thread was started! I have not been able to talk my oldest into coming with us in January, but I am working on the next one because the Boardwalk area looks like his kind of setting!


----------



## penguingirlie

I love this thread!!  I have many trips to look forward to in my future!


----------



## Michelle2

Just in case anyone is interested.... here are some pictures from our room at Disney's Hotel Mira Costa in Tokyo Disney. This hotel is the entrance to Tokyo Disney Sea. We had a standard room view overlooking the entrance/courtyard area.













This was our view overlooking the entrance area to the park, (the turnstiles are just out of sight on the very left around the corner. The monorail stop for the park/hotel is off in the distance under the arched beams. To me, it was not bad for a standard view!


----------



## Blondie

Michelle2, thanks for posting those photos! It's not too often that we get to see the other side of Disney! I'd love to visit Tokyo Disney Sea some day!


----------



## T. Lynn

This thread is great.  I would like our first onsite stay to be at CSR.  I'm thinking about splitting with the POLY depending on our income when I'm ready to book.  I love seeing inside pictures since I've never stayed onsite before.  It makes me more excited now for our next trip.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Michelle2, 
I'm enjoying all the pics, but seeing the Disney Tokyo Sea rooms is really cool.         Thanks for posting.


----------



## noseybuddy

Michelle2

That is a nice room for standard view.  Thanks for posting the pics!!


----------



## ead79

Too cool, thanks for sharing Michelle!


----------



## cyjmhill

Thanks for the picts of Disney Tokyo!


----------



## maelstrom

Contemporary tower room #4741. In-room pictures are from May 2003, view is from May 2004.


























---
Thanks for posting those pictures from the Hotel Mira Costa! Does anyone else have in-room pictures from DL, TDL, or DLP resorts?? My friend recently went to DLP and had some in-room pictures from the Sequoia Lodge (is that what it's called?). I will see if she will let me post them.


----------



## siestakeys04

I haven't been to the wl but i am looking forward to seeing the new rooms!!
These have been great pictures.


----------



## Dizz42

Dear maelstrom, Wow!  Love the view!!!


----------



## Pooh&Piglet too

Oh, great thread.  I can't wait to get our room pictures up.  We're staying at SSR in June.


----------



## princessbride6205

What a beautiful view from the Contemporary room!  I should have pics of rooms at DL Grand Californian...I'll have to hunt them down...


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Love the all the different pictures.


----------



## cattrix

This is fabulous  Subscribing

BTW - anyone have any more pictures of Grand Floridian rooms?


----------



## Debs Hill

This is such a great thread!!! Would love to see pictures of the Poly, Grand Floridian, Vero Beach and Hilton Head!!
Debsxx


----------



## D&R love Disney

waughzee said:
			
		

> Port Orleans French Quarter, room 4233, December 2005



Great looking kid!


----------



## D&R love Disney

Great pictures everyone!  Here is Garden Suite 1203 at the Boardwalk Inn.


----------



## scanne

I love this thread! I can't wait to add some of our pictures from our next trip! 

I also would LOVE to see more pics from Disney hotels on the other side of the world - DL Paris, Tokyo, Hong Kong (do they have any hotels there yet?) and of course Disneyland! We stayed at the DL Hotel in 2001 but I don't think I have any pictures of our room. It was the most magical Disney room because we overlooked California Adventure and Tink was wrapped around our room and was sprinkling pixie dust on us every night! I guess I'll just have to plan a trip back there to capture the pictures! LOL!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ead79

*D&R Love Disney,* what a small world!  We had garden suite #1204 on our honeymoon, so we were neighbors of sorts.


----------



## nhpooh

I too liked seeing the new rooms at WL, but still like the old mission look better.  Keep them coming, and if I can post some pictures I will.


----------



## Blondie

Elisabeth and D&R, I love your photos form the garden suite at the Boardwalk. If I stayed there, I don't think I'd ever want to leave!


----------



## ead79

Blondie said:
			
		

> Elisabeth and D&R, I love your photos form the garden suite at the Boardwalk. If I stayed there, I don't think I'd ever want to leave!


It really is such a nice place to stay.  We actually split our honeymoon between a honeymoon room at the Grand Floridian and one of the garden suites at the BoardWalk Inn.  Though the GF is my favorite resort, the garden suite is much more spacious and luxurious than the honeymoon room at the GF.  And it's less expensive too.  I hope to get the chance to stay in one again some day.  Hopefully I can save up enough starwood points to do a split stay with the Dolphin and a garden suite one day.


----------



## D&R love Disney

Elisabeth, I've stayed on the other side of you too in 1205.  I actually liked 1205 better with the balcony.  Since we now own DVC I doubt we'll stay there again even though it's my favorite type of room in all of Disney.


----------



## junglejoy

Great thread idea!

I would love to see more DVC resorts.  We're thinking of buying in and would like to see more of what we would get.

Thanks!


----------



## maelstrom

I was just going through some old photo albums and found pictures of a room at the Dolphin from 1993, and rooms from CBR, POFQ, and POR from when they opened. They have all since redecorated. If I can get my scanner working, I will post them. And I emailed my friend who went to Disneyland Paris and hopefully she'll get back to me soon about posting her pictures.


----------



## daannzzz

Speaking of old pictures and scanners. I have many old photos of our rooms at Disney resorts and some good park pictures. I can scan them but Photobucket doesn't accept those. Where can I put scanned photos to then transfer to the DIS?


----------



## kellyf2626

Dizz42 said:
			
		

> Our corner 1-bedroom standard at the Boardwalk Villas, Room 2123.  It had a huge wrap-around balcony.
> Looking left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing by the sink looking toward the bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the middle of the balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at our room from the outside.  It was on the 2nd floor and had 3 sets of french doors (one you can't see because of the angle).  The bedroom also has its own balcony that you can't see in this picture.  It is in the red siding part that sticks out there on the left.



How did you get this room?!?! I LOVE IT!   We are booked in a 2-bedroom for our upcoming trip. Does this style room also come in a 2-bedroom style? How can we request this?!?!


----------



## steffali

Here is me and my DD from 1991 in the lobby at the POLY. An oldie but goodie


----------



## ead79

D&R love Disney said:
			
		

> Elisabeth, I've stayed on the other side of you too in 1205.  I actually liked 1205 better with the balcony.  Since we now own DVC I doubt we'll stay there again even though it's my favorite type of room in all of Disney.


Weve been toying with the idea of DVC too, but were still waiting on that for now.  What do you think of it so far?

Ive seen pictures of the garden suites without the courtyards and a friend of mine has stayed in one (I think the same one as you, actually).  She also liked it better.  I think the courtyard is very pretty, but we never sat out there or anything.  The balcony probably would be more useful.


----------



## LegoMom3

Just subscribing - I am thoroughly enjoying this thread!  Esp. pics of POR, where we are staying in Sept.!  

I have a couple of cute pictures from ASMo but for some reason I still can't post attachments....


----------



## glass slipper girl

Our room at the BWI from this past weekend.  It was Room 4211 which is a concierge room.

Pics of the room...


































































views from the room. We had a nice view of the fireworks from both Illuminations and Fantasmic...


----------



## glass slipper girl

And here is our room at AKL CL from last December.  Can't remember the room # but it was a deluxe savannah view room on the 5th floor almost to the end of Kudu Trail overlooking the Arusha savannah.  A true hike and a half from the lounge.  
























































*and the views (for the one day we actually saw animals   )*















*most of the time this is what we saw:*


----------



## glass slipper girl

And our room in Sago Cay at the Grand Floridian in December of 05.
















This was the view of Wishes from Gasparilla's (wich is right outside Sago and Sugarloaf)


----------



## vellamint

Disneys Grand Californian in Anaheim

Entrance Sign





Bedroom after Turn Down service (we had requested extra pillows in case you think there is a pillow explosion!!)





Another View





Television Area





Vanity Area





Closet 





Bathroom





Seating Area





TV Area and Minibar





Minibar Closeup - lol





Parkview Room





See the monorail goes THROUGH the building - but does not stop in it.





Toiletries





Storytellers Cafe in the Grand Californian





My Breakfast there!!


----------



## teentoddlermom

Love to see all these great pix!  Just terrific especially to see the variety...great to see the Grand Californian too!
Thanks!


----------



## Blondie

daannzzz said:
			
		

> Speaking of old pictures and scanners. I have many old photos of our rooms at Disney resorts and some good park pictures. I can scan them but Photobucket doesn't accept those. Where can I put scanned photos to then transfer to the DIS?



I have photos in my photobucket acct. that came from scans of old photos. Do you have a free account or a premium account?


----------



## daannzzz

Blondie said:
			
		

> I have photos in my photobucket acct. that came from scans of old photos. Do you have a free account or a premium account?



I have the free account! I guess if I sign up for an account then they let you add scanned photos?


----------



## scanne

> This was the view of Wishes from Gasparilla's (wich is right outside Sago and Sugarloaf)



This view ALWAYS gives me chills. I love seeing the castle lit up at night. I am so looking forward to my July stay at WL, but I'm REALLY looking forward to my October stay at the Grand Floridian. *SIGH* That is truly Disney magic!


----------



## Cinderella Fan

D&R love Disney said:
			
		

> Elisabeth, I've stayed on the other side of you too in 1205.  I actually liked 1205 better with the balcony.  Since we now own DVC I doubt we'll stay there again even though it's my favorite type of room in all of Disney.



We stayed in 1215 and 1207 last summer for the 4th of July (the water heater burst in 1215, so we had to move to 1207). And I have to agree with you, I liked the ones with the balcony better. I liked that the bedroom was seperate from the living space. We had some friends over in the living room down stairs, and they couldn't see the mess I made while trying to get ready!!  

I also hope to stay in one of those rooms again, but since Dfi stayed in the GF over Christmas, he says he can't stay anywhere else....  

By the way, Elisabeth, this is a great thread!!


----------



## Humphrey53209

Regards,
Humphrey53209


----------



## hfrink13

Thanks to all for the great pictures.  We are headed to the WL in 5 days.  I will be sure to post pictures when we get back.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> kellyf2626 asks: How did you get this room?!?! I LOVE IT!  We are booked in a 2-bedroom for our upcoming trip. Does this style room also come in a 2-bedroom style? How can we request this?!?!


Hi Kelly....
I'm not the one who stayed in that room, but I asked a similar question about these rooms several months ago and got this response (it might help).   There are very few of these rooms to my knowledge (had there been more, we might have made BWV our "home" resort) :


> in 2123, a "corner" standard 1 bd. We loved it! Great views of both Epcot fireworks and Fantasmic. We were right above an exit/entrance door
> there are only three (I think) of these "corner" villas. (darn!) And they're all 1-bd. The bottom level is the exit door. Yes, they do feel much bigger. I don't know if it's the actual size difference, or if it's those three big french doors. They let in a lot of light. But I'd bet the room is quite a bit larger than normal. We also commented that it felt more like OKW than BWV.


I don't know what the chances are of getting this room, but it sure would be nice to be able to request it.


----------



## kellyf2626

MiaSRN62 - Thank you for the info.   Sounds like they are only 1-bedrooms. But what an amazing set-up! Much more open as compared to the regular 1-bedrooms. Maybe in the future when we are staying in a 1-bedroom, I will make a request. Good to know that they exist!!   

Thanks again!


----------



## Dizz42

Ooops, sorry kellyf2626.  That was me that recently posted those pixs of BWV corner 1-bedroom.  And thank, MiaSRN62, for pickin' up the ball I dropped.   

Yes, there are only 3 of them and as MiaSRN62 says, none on the 1st floor.  We had booked a standard 1-bedroom for 3 days in January.  When we checked in I asked about the corner rooms (had read about them here   of course.  Couldn't get it the first night but it was available the next day.  You are right, I think it's the layout that makes it feel bright and airy.  Also, it's less points too. Gotta love that!


----------



## cyjmhill

Still wish I could see a few more picts of the remodle at the Contemporary.

I am not complaining....just wishing. 

Love the thread!!!


----------



## Dizz42

BWI Deluxe Concierge Room 4227


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

WOW, how did I miss the news that WL changed their rooms?


Here are the first few room pictures I found, I'm sure I'll find more with a little searching through my files!

Swan:











A handicap bathroom at ASMu (I guess this is in all the King rooms??)







Loving this thread so far!


----------



## Blondie

daannzzz said:
			
		

> I have the free account! I guess if I sign up for an account then they let you add scanned photos?



Maybe that is the only way to add scanned photos? I'm not sure. I've had a premium acct. for a while now. It'll also help you from blowing out your bandwidth. If you plan on posting big photos often, you can easily exceed the allowable bandwidth on a free account.


----------



## cohoe

YC room 3063





view


----------



## Disneynutbsv

cohoe said:
			
		

> YC room 3063
> view


What a gorgeous view!


----------



## kathymc

Beach Club Villas 2 Bedroom


----------



## maelstrom

Here are some in-room pictures from Port Orleans when it opened in 1991. That's me in the pictures and I was five years old. We didn't have a reservation; we just went in and got a room. I don't think the resort was officially open yet. I think this was also the first time we had electronic room keys and they were malfunctioning and we couldn't get into the room!


----------



## cassi06403

Boardwalk Inn - King Room October 2004









And our view - we spent a lot of time in that quiet pool but it was a maze through the building to get to it!


----------



## deedeew80

Subscribing


----------



## copper0426

Subscribing.  I have to get my stuff together and then I can post some pictures.

Diane


----------



## T. Lynn

For those who want to subscribe, you can also click on "thread tools" and then click on "subscribe to this thread".  I found this method out a couple of months ago and wanted to share...


----------



## ead79

Pictures from Disneys Hilton Head Island Resort 2 bedroom villa #1721


----------



## cyjmhill

T. Lynn said:
			
		

> For those who want to subscribe, you can also click on "thread tools" and then click on "subscribe to this thread".  I found this method out a couple of months ago and wanted to share...



Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## tinasquirrel

Can you believe that when we went to BCV last year, I didn't take one picture of the room?!  I hadn't discovered the disboards yet, obviously.  Won't make that same mistake when we go this fall!  

Anyone have pics of the Fort Wilderness cabins?


----------



## LakeAriel

Disneynutbsv said:
			
		

> Here are a few from All Star Movies:




I Love the bathroom!


----------



## fan_of_small_world

Awesome pics!  Subscribing!


----------



## Thinktinknpixiedust

subscribing... great pics!


----------



## DISUNC

ead79 said:
			
		

> Pictures from Disneys Hilton Head Island Resort 2 bedroom villa #1721



ead79!

I swear you can plan my next DIS vacation. You stay at the best places with the BEST rooms!
Your pics are the BEST!  

I dont want to 'Slum it" no more!


----------



## ufgator

Room 3304 at Boardwalk Inn

I can't figure out how to add my pictures.


----------



## LakeAriel

DISUNC said:
			
		

> ead79!
> 
> I swear you can plan my next DIS vacation. You stay at the best places with the BEST rooms!
> Your pics are the BEST!
> 
> I dont want to 'Slum it" no more!




No, she needs to pay for my next vacation! The GF, Yacht Club, BWV and BCV are my favorites. Especialy in suites!


----------



## LakeAriel

Dizz42 said:
			
		

> Our corner 1-bedroom standard at the Boardwalk Villas, Room 2123.  It had a huge wrap-around balcony.
> Looking left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing by the sink looking toward the bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the middle of the balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at our room from the outside.  It was on the 2nd floor and had 3 sets of french doors (one you can't see because of the angle).  The bedroom also has its own balcony that you can't see in this picture.  It is in the red siding part that sticks out there on the left.



Gorgeous! I'll be looking for this room next trip!


----------



## ead79

DISUNC said:
			
		

> ead79!
> 
> I swear you can plan my next DIS vacation. You stay at the best places with the BEST rooms!
> Your pics are the BEST!
> 
> I dont want to 'Slum it" no more!


Too funny!  I admit itIm a Disney resort addict.  I just cant help myself!  



			
				LakeAriel said:
			
		

> No, she needs to pay for my next vacation! The GF, Yacht Club, BWV and BCV are my favorites. Especialy in suites!


You wanna know my little Hilton Head secret?  We stayed there back in February 2002, and they were running an off-season special.  I paid only $119 per night plus tax for a 2 bedroom villa!  Oh how I wish they would still offer those specials!


----------



## ElleBelle

Just subbing... these are great!!!


----------



## kathymc

AK


----------



## D&R love Disney

ead79 said:
			
		

> Weve been toying with the idea of DVC too, but were still waiting on that for now.  What do you think of it so far?
> 
> Ive seen pictures of the garden suites without the courtyards and a friend of mine has stayed in one (I think the same one as you, actually).  She also liked it better.  I think the courtyard is very pretty, but we never sat out there or anything.  The balcony probably would be more useful.



We still had our own little courtyard and we did enjoy using the balcony.  Actually our first time there thats how my DH started the evening of our engagement.

We just bought DVC and haven't stayed yet.  I'm really looking forward to it and also using it for other vacation spots.


----------



## DISUNC

ead79 said:
			
		

> Oh how I wish they would still offer those specials!



ME TOO!  It wasn't that long ago I got the ASM for 50.00 @ night!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glennsgirl762

Subscribing, this thread is great.


----------



## disneyfreak2

How do you get the pictures on here???    I have a really good one of WL put can't figure this darn thing out.  Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Ronald Duck

disneyfreak2 said:
			
		

> How do you get the pictures on here???    I have a really good one of WL put can't figure this darn thing out.  Any help would be appreciated!!



Editied from another thread on the DIS:

The picture must be stored on the internet first. You don't have to design a website, just upload your photo to a site. We have a free photo storage site right here on the DIS. 

The DIS Photo Gallery 

You'll log in there using the same name and password you use on the DIS. After you log in, click on the upload photos button and follow the instructions.

After you've uploaded your photo, click on your photo so that it opens in a new window. Right click on the photo, click on properties, then highlight and copy the URL. It should look something like this:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/da...worksCastle.jpg

Then, write your post and include the picture by writing:






Hope that does the trick!


----------



## ead79

Here are my pictures of Polynesian Lagoon View Concierge Room #1512.  It has the old room décor, so you can ignore that part.  We were on the first floor of the Hawaii building, and we loved the incredible views from our patio.
















Views from the patio:


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

ead79 said:
			
		

> Here are my pictures of Polynesian Lagoon View Concierge Room #1512.  It has the old room décor, so you can ignore that part.  We were on the first floor of the Hawaii building, and we loved the incredible views from our patio.
> 
> Views from the patio:




Those views are awesome! Now I want to stay at the Poly!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Elizabeth.....
great pics.....but I had a question.  Is this the size of the daybed ?  I thought the daybed at the Poly was larger than this.  I would need it for my 5' 10" ds.   By the looks of the pic, I don't think he'll fit on this at all.   
Thanks


----------



## richard_andmel

Our first time at the AKL in room 5032, which is the room on the end of the Giraffe trail on the 5th floor.


----------



## Lizziejane

great idea!  Now don't shoot me anyone... but who does Disney pay for their interior decorating?  Judging by some of those pictures, they should be asking for their money back...

Is it just me?  or do some of those rooms "clash"?!


----------



## ead79

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Elizabeth.....
> great pics.....but I had a question.  Is this the size of the daybed ?  I thought the daybed at the Poly was larger than this.  I would need it for my 5' 10" ds.   By the looks of the pic, I don't think he'll fit on this at all.
> Thanks


That is the old style daybed before they renovated the rooms.  You are correct that it wouldve been too small for someone who is 510.  I havent stayed in the rooms since theyve been redone, but you might try posting a question about whether the new daybeds are bigger.



			
				Lizziejane said:
			
		

> great idea! Now don't shoot me anyone... but who does Disney pay for their interior decorating? Judging by some of those pictures, they should be asking for their money back...
> 
> Is it just me? or do some of those rooms "clash"?!


I have found that all of Disneys resort rooms look better in person than they do in pictures for some reason.  Plus, though the décor might not be how I would decorate my home, I like the fun way they decorate.  Also, they do a great job keeping the décor like the theme of the resort.  If you prefer more subtle décor, the Yacht Club is pretty subdued, as is Port Orleans French Quarter.


----------



## maddhatir

Lizziejane said:
			
		

> great idea!  Now don't shoot me anyone... but who does Disney pay for their interior decorating?  Judging by some of those pictures, they should be asking for their money back...
> 
> Is it just me?  or do some of those rooms "clash"?!




its not just you!

the curtains and the bedspreads dont match- dont get me wrong- i like to decorate with different patterns such as flowers and stipes, but some of these just are a bit........


----------



## Aurora63

Lizziejane said:
			
		

> great idea!  Now don't shoot me anyone... but who does Disney pay for their interior decorating?  Judging by some of those pictures, they should be asking for their money back...
> 
> Is it just me?  or do some of those rooms "clash"?!




YES!  Especially BWI...my eyes hurt anytime I look at a photo of their rooms.


----------



## VAgal76

I'm really digging this thread. It's cool to see resorts from CA & Tokyo...even Hilton Head.   I just didn't know about DVC, but the BC & BW villas looks so NICE.  Maybe I oughta really consider it. :

*Ok so here's the BC's Presidential suite - Newport Suite. This was during our July 2005 stay.*

*Foyer from one angle and then another*









*Looking at the living room from different angles*













*Master Bedroom. This was HUGE. You can have a couples massage in here without a problem.*









*Master Bathroom. Not photographed: A huge walk in closet to the right along with a separate toilet area.*









*2nd Guest room with King bed. Now there is a day bed that will fit up to an older child, but we lost that photo.*









*One of the many views from the 3 different balconies.*


----------



## maxiesmom

VAgal76 said:
			
		

> I'm really digging this thread. It's cool to see resorts from CA & Tokyo...even Hilton Head.   I just didn't know about DVC, but the BC & BW villas looks so NICE.  Maybe I oughta really consider it. :
> 
> *Ok so here's the BC's Presidential suite - Newport Suite. This was during our July 2005 stay.*
> 
> *Foyer from one angle and then another*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking at the living room from different angles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Master Bedroom. This was HUGE. You can have a couples massage in here without a problem.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Master Bathroom. Not photographed: A huge walk in closet to the right along with a separate toilet area.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2nd Guest room with King bed. Now there is a day bed that will fit up to an older child, but we lost that photo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the many views from the 3 different balconies.*



WOW!!!


----------



## VAgal76

I have some of the AKL Pres suite, too. Any interest in seeing those?    I have quite a few of them.  

BC was my favorite decor wise, but my heart's in AKL.


----------



## mydogisbo

Those suites are, well, sweet!    Gotta' save some money & work up to one of those one of these days.

I'd LOVE to see the AKL suite photos--a girl can dream


----------



## VAgal76

Hi, Sarah! You're fairly new...Welcome to the DIS! I didn't know if you've been formally welcomed yet.

I think I might have to break this up into 2 or more posts. AKL is my favorite resort and this suite was pretty expansive. Our family was very fortunate to nab these suites last year. It was a once in a lifetime trip we were giving to my DH's DM & DS. MIL is one heck of lady and deserved the very best. Okay, enough talk - let's get to pics:

*Entrance of suite. Listen to the doorbell (rings true for other suites, too)*





*Foyer*





*Powder Room off the Foyer at the suite entrance*





*Dining Room. The table is made from a tree that takes a very long time to grow...I forgot the name of the tree. *









*Kitchen, but it doesn't have a stocked fridge like some other suites*









*Living Room from different angles*













*Have to sneak a view in there somewhere.   *









*Office - It was nice to have a place to work if it becomes necessary.   *





*Onto the Master Bedroom with a separate sitting room*





















2nd edition in next post.....


----------



## glennsgirl762

Those suites are beautiful!    I'd be saving forever to get a suite like that. Only in my dreams   
I would love to see your pictures of AKL. Thanks!


----------



## VAgal76

Now for the 2nd Edition. Oh this was from our resort hopping July 2005 trip.

*Master Bathroom*












*Just in case you wanted to see the potty.  *





*Hallway to the 2nd bedroom. It was a pretty long hallway and it has a separate door so the main suite can be completely private if you want.*





*2nd Bedroom which is pretty much a deluxe room. It does have it's own balcony though I didn't nab a pic of it.*













*2nd Bedroom bathroom*


----------



## VAgal76

glennsgirl762 said:
			
		

> Those suites are beautiful!    I'd be saving forever to get a suite like that. Only in my dreams
> I would love to see your pictures of AKL. Thanks!



Now that we've done it I've been bitten by the "suite" bug as one person used to say. Now I totally understand.


----------



## BandGeek911

I love this thread and all the pics! All the suites are just B-E-A-Utiful! I hope to stay in one at least once...but hey, a girl can dream   Subscribing!


----------



## steffali

OK We have to hit Lotto or my DH has to work 4 jobs a day....... I need to stay in a suite at least one time !!!!  

Anyone have the Princess suite picts. from the POLY???


----------



## Ronald Duck

steffali said:
			
		

> OK We have to hit Lotto or my DH has to work 4 jobs a day....... I need to stay in a suite at least one time !!!!
> 
> Anyone have the Princess suite picts. from the POLY???



Actually, I think it's time to be brought back to reality...here's a link to some pics of the Fort Wilderness cabins.  I'd never seem them before!  They look neat...and more within our price range  

I have to post a link because the poster hasn't gotten back to me about posting her pictures with credit:

http://community.webshots.com/album/547505634EbyPlU/1


----------



## VAgal76

Ronald Duck - Now what fun is it coming back to reality? None at all if you ask me.   The FW cabins are very nice. I'd love to go camping at FW one of these days.  I know it's hard to tell with our deluxe travels, but I really like the great outdoors too. 

*Yacht Club Concierge Room. I didn't snap many of this room since they are no different then a standard, but I did catch it's view.*

















*AKL Deluxe Room - King*


----------



## tinasquirrel

Ronald Duck - thanks for posting the links to the Wilderness Cabins pictures.  That is where we are thinking of staying with our two boys (2 and 4) in September and it helps to see the pictures!!  Roughing it in Disney Style!


----------



## MiaSRN62

VAgirl76 ~
Those "sweet" pics are gorgeous !   I believe the AKL one was showcased on the Travel Channel in their hotel series.   I always wondered who could afford to stay in places like that and now I know (I honestly thought it was just the rich and famous and the celebrities)!   Off to play the lottery..........


----------



## MiaSRN62

> That is the old style daybed before they renovated the rooms. You are correct that it wouldve been too small for someone who is 510. I havent stayed in the rooms since theyve been redone, but you might try posting a question about whether the new daybeds are bigger.


Thanks for the reply Elizabeth     I will have to ask about the newer daybeds because it'll make the difference between getting one or two rooms there.


----------



## VAgal76

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> VAgirl76 ~
> Those "sweet" pics are gorgeous !   I believe the AKL one was showcased on the Travel Channel in their hotel series.   I always wondered who could afford to stay in places like that and now I know (I honestly thought it was just the rich and famous and the celebrities)!   Off to play the lottery..........



 I'm just an average Joe. I work hard and play even harder. You never know what life might send your way.   Have you seen the pics of the Steeplechase Suite at BWI? It's a beauty, too.  I got to tour it last May when I stayed there.   

I'd like to see more GF pictures. I know they have different theming in the different buildings. BTW, that Cape Coral Suite was cool.   

I still can't get over the pics of BCV & BWV.  I think I've fallen in love with them. 

I know where you can find some of the new Poly suite pics but can't post without the permission of the owner. PM for details.


----------



## T. Lynn

Does the Poly have suites like that?


----------



## ead79

Here are pictures of Wilderness Lodge concierge room #7801.  They don't specify the view types for concierge for some reason, but I would call it a woods view.  It wasn't too great, so I didn't take view pictures.









































This was the cutest towel Christmas tree with a bunny at the bottom that Mousekeeping left us.


----------



## PrincessPatty

Here is some more from the Poly (Building - Niue    Room - 1709)


----------



## tripplanner2

Does anyone have any pictures of rooms at CSR?  We are going in August and I would love to see some updated photos.


----------



## heatherlynn444

Hey all, i will be posting some room pics in the next couple days of a 3 bedroom GF suite in Sago cay (i think, i will double check!) from a family trip a couple years ago, just waiting for my mom to bring me the pics so i can scan them!


----------



## cyjmhill

Was doing some searching on the DIS Homepage and found these photos for the newly remodeled rooms at the Contemporary Resort.

Contemporary Resort Photos Page  The link is to a page 3 of 4; check out the photos on pages 3 & 4 for the remodeled rooms.

Enjoy I did!!! 

Can't wait to go!


----------



## VAgal76

T. Lynn said:
			
		

> Does the Poly have suites like that?



The deluxe resorts do have a variation of suites. CSR has suites as well. Mmmmm....maybe someone has stayed in those and wouldn't mind posting them. I don't think I've seen any of those. 

Tikiman's site mostly like has pictures of Poly's new Tonga suites. A deer friend of mine had the opportunity to stay in one and tour the others during her stay after they opened. You can find her pics on webshots.


----------



## mydogisbo

I saw the pictures of the Deluxe rooms @ Wilderness Lodge, but does anyone have pictures (or can direct me to some already posted) of the suites in WL itself?  THANKS!


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

VAgal76 said:
			
		

> The deluxe resorts do have a variation of suites. CSR has suites as well. Mmmmm....maybe someone has stayed in those and wouldn't mind posting them. I don't think I've seen any of those.
> 
> Tikiman's site mostly like has pictures of Poly's new Tonga suites. A deer friend of mine had the opportunity to stay in one and tour the others during her stay after they opened. You can find her pics on webshots.




    
I know it is just a typo but while I was reading I actually pictured a "deer"  touring the suites.


----------



## Blondie

I love the photos of the Newport Suite! I have to start saving now if I want to stay there in 4 years for our 30th wedding anniversary!


----------



## need_a_Disney_fix

Just getting this back to the front where it belongs.


----------



## ead79

Here are pictures from savannah view concierge room #5509 at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  It was on the 5th floor overlooking the Arusha Savannah.




















































View from balcony:


----------



## VAgal76

Grace&Carolinesmom said:
			
		

> I know it is just a typo but while I was reading I actually pictured a "deer"  touring the suites.



It's not quite a typo but she does tour the suites quite a bit.    

*CR 14th Floor MK 1 Bdrm Suite*

*Main Entrance - Foyer*






*Bath with Shower off from the Foyer*










*Dining Room*






*Kitchen with Sink, Microwave and Mini Fridge*










*Living Room*










*Entrance to bedroom from living room*






*Bedroom - 2 queens*










*You can see the other entrance you have in this suite in this one - bedroom*






*Master Bathroom off of bedroom*


















*View from our suite*


----------



## ead79

What an incredible castle view from that suite!  Ive really got to give the Contemporary a trythat view just cant be rivaled.


----------



## Debs Hill

OH MY GOD!!!! What a fantastic view from your suite!!!! What floor were you on? Do the conceirge rooms have this same fantastic view?!!!! Has anyone stayed in one of the remodelled suites there?

Debsx


----------



## ead79

Debs Hill said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD!!!! What a fantastic view from your suite!!!! What floor were you on? Do the conceirge rooms have this same fantastic view?!!!! Has anyone stayed in one of the remodelled suites there?
> 
> Debsx


The suites at the Contemporary are all located on the 14th floor.  There are a few regular concierge rooms on that floor as well (half of which have MK views and half of which have Bay Lake views).  They have now made the Atrium Club full-service concierge (currently located on the 10th floor during renovations, but I understand it will be moved back to the 12th floor when they are done).  Again, half of these look at the MK and half look at Bay Lake.  They haven't finished renovating the 14th floor suites yet, but someone did post a picture of a renovated wing building suite on this thread earlier.  I would imagine the general decor would be similar.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Deb's Hill says :What floor were you on? Do the conceirge rooms have this same fantastic view?!!!! Has anyone stayed in one of the remodelled suites there?


We stayed in one of the concierge rooms on the 14th floor about 6-7 years ago.  We had the exact same view that VAgal76 posted----it was fantastic !
I won't bother posting a pic of the room because it was pre-remodeling days so it probably doesn't even look the same.


----------



## VAgal76

Elisabeth - CR's selling point is the view IMO. I took that one our after waking up our first morning. The Poly & GF will give you a really good view, but CR makes you feel so close to the castle.   We saw Tink without a problem from our balcony during Wishes. Plus, the service was top notch. The ladies took awesome care of us.  

I can't wait to see the renovated suites when they are done. When that happens you bet I'll be in that line to give them a whirl. I'm booked for the Atrium club in just a bit over 2 weeks. I'll let you know how it goes.    And post pictures of course.


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

In regards to Contemporary's 14th Floor. There are 4 concierge rooms facing MK (two with two queen beds, and two with one king bed), and one (double queen) room facing Bay Lake. Here are some photos from the view in our king size bed room facing MK.
















I look forward to see if they renovate the 14th floor, either way I can't wait to stay there again.


----------



## ead79

Thanks for sharing those pictures, ahhhhhhhhh!

We want to try the 14th floor, and your pictures just prove why, along with Bonnie's.  I agree with both of you--I can't wait to see what they've done with the 14th floor rooms & suites for this rehab.  I'll bet it looks great.

Bonnie, you know I'm counting on pictures of the new Atrium Club!


----------



## jenr812

I love this thread.  It's just as addicting as the food porn thread


----------



## ead79

Here are pictures of room #7351 at Pop Century.  It was a king bed handicapped-accessible room in the 80s section on the third floor.





























































View from outside our room (the famous sign!)


----------



## Blondie

*ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*, great views!


----------



## lovealldisney

Subscribing!!


----------



## ead79

Here are pictures of our 1 bedroom villa at Old Key West (#1624)






































































Patio





Golf Course View from Patio


----------



## maddhatir

ead79 said:
			
		

> View from outside our room (the famous sign!)



OMG! does that really say DUH!?

I despise that word- and its just sitting there all BIG and and waiting to be read!   

yuck!


----------



## LakeAriel

ead79 said:
			
		

> Here are pictures of our 1 bedroom villa at Old Key West (#1624)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf Course View from Patio



That looks very pretty. I would like to try it but you do need a car, correct?


----------



## kellyf2626

LakeAriel - you do not need a car to stay at OKW. They have bus stops which take you to the parks close to each building. If you wanted to be close to the hospitality house - you can request a building in walking distance. It is a beautiful resort!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love OKW and you do not need a car !  Yes it is a larger resort and spread out.....but no more so than say CB or POR resort and noone ever has concerns about needing a car there.  Unlike the other resorts, if you do have a car, you have the capability of parking right outside your front door.    
I think the longest walk from the very furthest bldg to the main lobby (Hospitality House) is about 12-15 min.  We've stayed at OKW many times and never had longer than a 7 min walk to the HH/main pool (and often less than that).   When we were in bldg 62, we had about a 30 second walk to the HH/main pool.   Last year we were in bldg 45 and had about a 4 min walk.  There are quiet pools scattered around the resort as well (same as most other resorts), so you're never very far from a pool.  As Kelly mentioned, there are 5 bus stops throughout the resort.  You can hop on any one to take you to the HH from your room----the last stop before exiting the resort is HH.  
BTW, some of the bldgs have some decent views of Illuminations.  Just an added plus.    
Thanks for the pics ead79


----------



## whetstone

tinasquirrel said:
			
		

> Anyone have pics of the Fort Wilderness cabins?



Nov 05 stay at Fort Wilderness, my brother and his family love to stay there. My family likes it too, but we are trying to stay at all the resorts still 

Living room





Entrance to the left, hallway leads to bedroom with queen (might be a double) and a set of bunk beds (didn't get a good picture of the beds).





quick pic from the outside deck.





View from the back of the deck, not much to see but woods . But course thats why people like the cabins, its really nice and quiet there. 





This is from our May 04 trip at the cabins, its just a oustide picture from the road showing the parking and 2 cabin ends. Its a little large, so I'll just post the link to it. Click to view

 We are actually about to leave for BCR here shortly for the weekend, I'll try and get some pictures from the room there.


----------



## cabanafrau

Thanks to all for letting me (and everyone else) enjoy your pictures!  This was a really fun and enjoyable way to experience so many resorts.

Still have to say, golly, golly, I STILL love the Poly!


----------



## LakeAriel

Thanks for the OKW info! I will definately try it!


----------



## jenr812

Are the FW cabins air conditioned?  I could have sworn I read somewhere that they are not.


----------



## tink2dw

I'm still waiting for those Promised Coronado room Pic's anyone have some to share??   Wishing and hoping....


----------



## DISUNC

tink2dw said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for those Promised Coronado room Pic's anyone have some to share??   Wishing and hoping....



I never stayed there...Although I really really want to...based on our fellow Disers, Buzz2001's Website....Plenty of pics here....

http://coronado_springs.tripod.com/


----------



## Mickey&Donald

Just subscribing.. what a great thread! 

Any more pics of ASMu?


----------



## whetstone

jenr812 said:
			
		

> Are the FW cabins air conditioned?  I could have sworn I read somewhere that they are not.



Yes, they have central a/c and heat. They are basically small mobile homes.


----------



## whetstone

cabanafrau said:
			
		

> Thanks to all for letting me (and everyone else) enjoy your pictures!  This was a really fun and enjoyable way to experience so many resorts.
> 
> Still have to say, golly, golly, I STILL love the Poly!








Didn't get any pictures of our room at the Poly (Nov '04), but we had a ground floor room in the concierge wing. It had a GREAT view


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

Here are some pictures of room 2382 at AKL.





Looking towards the window





Looking towards the door





The bathroom





View from the balcony


----------



## mirlow

Our VWL room last April.
















View from our room.


----------



## ead79

Mickey&Donald said:
			
		

> Just subscribing.. what a great thread!
> 
> Any more pics of ASMu?


Here are some pictures of our room at All Star Music.  It was room 7549 on the 2nd floor of the Broadway building. 































Mickey shower curtain





Really dark picture of the bathroom--sorry!


----------



## tinasquirrel

whetstone said:
			
		

> Nov 05 stay at Fort Wilderness, my brother and his family love to stay there. My family likes it too, but we are trying to stay at all the resorts still



Thank you!!    I just booked our trip to the FW Cabins in September on Friday!!!  Looking at your pics just makes me even more excited.  I think it's going to be great for us and our two little boys.


----------



## heatherlynn444

Here are some pics from GF 2 bedroom suite in Sago cay!

this one is one side of the living room






this is the other side






this is from the back facing the door and the hall bathroom. to the left was a bedroom and bathroom with 2 beds, and to the right was the master bedroom with one kig size bed. you can see 2 of our towel animals on top of the couch!






this is one of the bedrooms






and this is the master bedroom






and this is one of the bathrooms






sorry some are so big!


----------



## BeckWhy

ead79 said:
			
		

> View from outside our room (the famous sign!)



You know, I really didn't wanna stay in the 80s building because it looked so far away from the main building, but I WANT THAT VIEW!  OMG I'm in love. HAHA 

May I ask what room number it was?  I might request it!


----------



## ead79

BeckWhy said:
			
		

> You know, I really didn't wanna stay in the 80s building because it looked so far away from the main building, but I WANT THAT VIEW!  OMG I'm in love. HAHA
> 
> May I ask what room number it was?  I might request it!


I loved the view too! 

It was room # 7351 which was a handicapped-accessible king bed room.


----------



## YCFAN

*VAgal76:* Thanks for posting those pictures of the AKL Presidential Suite!!!  As you know since we've talked before we have that suite reserved in July.  I can't wait.  Your pictures just made me that much more excited.    The BWI Steeplechase Suite is a dream of mine also.  Do you happen to remember if the extra bedroom in the AKL suite has a daybed for lounging or not?


----------



## heaven2dc

Thanks everyone for the great pics!!  Love them all!  

We just cancelled our Sept 06 reservations for BWV w/Boardwalk view (sadly Mom passed away & we flew to Oregon which we spent what was to be our deposit for the DVC renter for our airline fare but am so glad we got to spend a few hours with her).  We are hopeful to replan again this fall and will be planning after the first of July. 

Anyone have any pics of BWV 2-bedroom?   (Hopefully we can get someone to rent w/Boardwalk view from again who was as wonderful as my last DVC owner - this is twice this year we planned to go but had to cancel so hopefully third time's the charm.)


----------



## bookgirl2632

heaven2dc said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the great pics!!  Love them all!
> 
> We just cancelled our Sept 06 reservations for BWV w/Boardwalk view (sadly Mom passed away & we flew to Oregon which we spent what was to be our deposit for the DVC renter for our airline fare but am so glad we got to spend a few hours with her).  We are hopeful to replan again this fall and will be planning after the first of July.



So sorry for your loss.  Family is always the most important thing.


----------



## Nancyg56

heaven2dc said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the great pics!!  Love them all!
> 
> We just cancelled our Sept 06 reservations for BWV w/Boardwalk view (sadly Mom passed away & we flew to Oregon which we spent what was to be our deposit for the DVC renter for our airline fare but am so glad we got to spend a few hours with her).



I an glad that you were able to spend some time with your Mom before she passed. I am truely sorry to hear about your loss.

 Nancy


----------



## VAgal76

YCFAN said:
			
		

> *VAgal76:* Thanks for posting those pictures of the AKL Presidential Suite!!!  As you know since we've talked before we have that suite reserved in July.  I can't wait.  Your pictures just made me that much more excited.    The BWI Steeplechase Suite is a dream of mine also.  Do you happen to remember if the extra bedroom in the AKL suite has a daybed for lounging or not?



The 2nd bedroom did not have a daybed for lounging. However, your (master bedroom) will have a separate sitting area with sofa and separate TV. Plus another TV in the armoire so you can watch TV from your bed. In the bathroom so you watch it while soaking in the tub. Well, you get the drift. LOL! The 2nd bedroom is pretty standard variety deluxe room. It reminded me of our regular concierge room. You're going to enjoy this suite.  I can't wait to do the Steeplechase Suite. Lorenzo at BWI let me tour it when we stayed there in May, but I didn't have my camera ready. They had just refinished the hardwood flooring in it. It sure is pretty - oh, wait - that's "purty" in these parts.   

Heaven2dc - I'm truly sorry for your loss. 

heatherlynn444 - That suite sure is purty.


----------



## loveFL

Water/Pool View Room at AKL, Two Queen Beds




































I will also post the connecting room (queen/bunk) photos when I get a chance to upload them.


----------



## loveFL

Here is a Vero Beach Studio Villa:


----------



## ladycollector

Ronald Duck said:
			
		

> These have been posted several other places, but there was a request for them here, so here they are (I'm posting on behalf of KHubbs94!!!)




Does anyone know if all rooms at WL will be renovated to look like this? If so, I think they may have just convinced me to give WL a try


----------



## scanne

Yes, all of the rooms at the WL are getting a face lift. I think the completion is slated for August of this year. We're going in July and I am hoping we get a renovated room.


----------



## VAgal76

I think there are some "new" WL room photos on this thread.  It'll be towards the beginning (page 7?)


----------



## TYTY

These are great! I especially like the AKL ones, as I'll be staying there in December. Keep them coming...


----------



## heaven2dc

Thank you everyone for your kind words!   Mom was 93 and lived a long happy life - we will miss her alot - she kept asking if we had been to see "Mickey" yet whenever we chatted.  Sometimes she would get confused when I said we were going to see Mickey (that was my late brother's name also but last time I visited she loved to hold the Mickey Mouse doll I gave her from our trip in 1997).

I just realized it sounded kind of funny how I stated that we used the funds for our deposit for the airline fare to go back a couple weeks ago to be with her before she passed - it was worth every penny.  I just also felt bad for the DVC owner that I had to cancel our reservation since he was waiting for our deposit & had reserved us a boardwalk view which we were all so excited about but probably won't get now.   

I'd still love to see what a 2bedroom looks like so if anyone can send a recent pic - I've seen the ones on allearsnet.com and mousesavers but would love to see some new ones too esp with the view!


----------



## ead79

These are all great pictures!  Now I have to go hunt for more of mine to post--I'm running out of rooms!


----------



## ead79

Here are my pictures from savannah view room 4224 at the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  It wasn't the best savannah view I've seen, but we did have a giraffe eating outside our balcony that was amazingly close one morning, and we loved that.  




































Here are pictures of the view from our room, including the amazingly close giraffe


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I'd still love to see what a 2bedroom looks like so if anyone can send a recent pic - I've seen the ones on allearsnet.com and mousesavers but would love to see some new ones too esp with the view!


Heaven2dc, 
Wanted to add my condolences to your family on the loss of your mom.  

As for pics of the BWV/2 bedrooms......you can check out this thread.  They don't have many pics of the room there, but there are several shots of BWV views.  Perhaps you could make a request for some BWV room pics (I think there is a couple on here).  I think the thread could use a bump   anyway   

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=996898


----------



## nhpooh

heaven2dc said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for your kind words!   Mom was 93 and lived a long happy life - we will miss her alot - she kept asking if we had been to see "Mickey" yet whenever we chatted.  Sometimes she would get confused when I said we were going to see Mickey (that was my late brother's name also but last time I visited she loved to hold the Mickey Mouse doll I gave her from our trip in 1997).
> 
> I just realized it sounded kind of funny how I stated that we used the funds for our deposit for the airline fare to go back a couple weeks ago to be with her before she passed - it was worth every penny.  I just also felt bad for the DVC owner that I had to cancel our reservation since he was waiting for our deposit & had reserved us a boardwalk view which we were all so excited about but probably won't get now.
> 
> I'd still love to see what a 2bedroom looks like so if anyone can send a recent pic - I've seen the ones on allearsnet.com and mousesavers but would love to see some new ones too esp with the view!


  Sorry about your loss.  Glad to hear you got time to spend with her.  I bet the DVC owner will understand, you couldn't help it.


----------



## heaven2dc

Thanks, MiaSRN642!  It looks like from these pics that a 2 bedroom is a 1bedroom connecting to a studio?  The rooms are beautiful!

I'm going to post again in the rent/trade board after July 1st & request a 2bedroom and hopefully get lucky for a boardwalk view.  

Love the AKL pics - my youngest would love to stay there too.


----------



## ADisneygirl

This is the renovated room we had last week at Wilderness Lodge! We were on the 6th floor, woods view with a beautiful view of the fireworks off our balcony every night.






new headboards:






new flat screen tv:


----------



## ead79

I am loving the new look of the WL rooms!  Sadly all my pics are of the old style, but I figured I would share them anyway.  

Here are pictures of handicapped-accessible king bed room 6098 at the Wilderness Lodge.  It was a woods view room above the lobby check in area.









































Views from balcony


----------



## Mouse-n-Mini

sort of off the subject, but I noticed the swan/dolphin photos and was wondering if you get disney's own bus service from these hotels to the parks and if it's treated just like any of the other disney properties?


----------



## Mouse-n-Mini

EAD79- what line of work are you in?  I may need to change my major so I can get a job with a salary that allows me to stay in every villa/suite/deluxe at WDW too!


----------



## Blondie

Mouse-n-Mini said:
			
		

> sort of off the subject, but I noticed the swan/dolphin photos and was wondering if you get disney's own bus service from these hotels to the parks and if it's treated just like any of the other disney properties?



The S/D uses the same transportation system and guests can partake in extra magic hour too. You can't charge on your room key though like you can at the WDW owned and operated resorts. Other than that, there's not much difference in my opinion.


----------



## PlainJane

Mouse-n-Mini said:
			
		

> sort of off the subject, but I noticed the swan/dolphin photos and was wondering if you get disney's own bus service from these hotels to the parks and if it's treated just like any of the other disney properties?




I believe you share bus services with the BW, BC, and YC. I think the only way it's different from the Disney Hotels is that it doesn't have ME and you can't charge purchases from in the parks on your room key. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## nanalisa

Below are pictures of the 1 bdrm villa at Saratoga Springs from our trip last summer.  A few of the room, the pool and the view from our patio.


----------



## Zip-a-dee-dude-da

enjoy...


----------



## ead79

Mouse-n-Mini said:
			
		

> EAD79- what line of work are you in?  I may need to change my major so I can get a job with a salary that allows me to stay in every villa/suite/deluxe at WDW too!


I'm just Disney resort obsessed, that's all! 

Seriously though, we just save and save for our Disney trips.  Plus, I stayed in several of the rooms back when the discounts were really good (like back in 2001 I got 45% off lagoon view concierge at the Poly--what a deal!).


----------



## Mouse-n-Mini

ead79 said:
			
		

> I'm just Disney resort obsessed, that's all!
> 
> Seriously though, we just save and save for our Disney trips.  Plus, I stayed in several of the rooms back when the discounts were really good (like back in 2001 I got 45% off lagoon view concierge at the Poly--what a deal!).


 
I bet you've had some memorable trips.  Enjoy your Christmas trip too, is this your first december vacation?  We were there over this past Christmas.  Christmas Eve was the best ever at Epcot.  Christmas day was kind of a bummer in the Magic Kingdom because it was SOO crowded..did I mention SOOOOO crowded, seriously as far as we could walk was an inch at a time -it was raining and the power was out for a couple of hours so nothing was up and running therefore everyone decided to eat at the exact same time.  It was hectic but I will always remember Christmas Eve.  Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Angel16

ead79 said:
			
		

> I am loving the new look of the WL rooms!  Sadly all my pics are of the old style, but I figured I would share them anyway.




*EAD79*,  I am so glad you posted your photos of WL before they redid the rooms.  The new rooms look much more spaceous and deluxe.  I may just have to try a stay there with their concierge.  

I love, love the armoire they had in the older rooms.  Does anyone know what they did with them when they redid the rooms?  Maybe I need to look on e-bay.       I am enjoying this thread so much.  Thank you for starting it.


----------



## Leash

Angel16 said:
			
		

> *EAD79*,  I am so glad you posted your photos of WL before they redid the rooms.  The new rooms look much more spaceous and deluxe.  I may just have to try a stay there with their concierge.
> 
> I love, love the armoire they had in the older rooms.  Does anyone know what they did with them when they redid the rooms?  Maybe I need to look on e-bay.       I am enjoying this thread so much.  Thank you for starting it.



Try here it looks like are still some pieces available.

http://stores.ebay.com/MOUSE-SURPLUS


----------



## jenr812

Leash said:
			
		

> Try here it looks like are still some pieces available.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/MOUSE-SURPLUS


  Thanks for the link


----------



## Debs Hill

Does anyone have any photos of the rooms at the Disneyland Hotel or Disney's Grand Californian?!!
Debsx


----------



## Dizz42

Hey, there, Debs Hill...see page 10 of this thread for some GREAT photos of the Grand Californian.


----------



## LakeAriel

ead79 said:
			
		

> I'm just Disney resort obsessed, that's all!
> 
> Seriously though, we just save and save for our Disney trips.  Plus, I stayed in several of the rooms back when the discounts were really good (like back in 2001 I got 45% off lagoon view concierge at the Poly--what a deal!).




Come on tell the truth?? You are a secret "traveler" and get paid to go to Disney world!

I know there is such a thing because when I did the Disney Cruise we dined with a moderator from these boards who got the trips free to evaluate the ships, service etc! Where can I apply?


----------



## ead79

LakeAriel said:
			
		

> Come on tell the truth?? You are a secret "traveler" and get paid to go to Disney world!
> 
> I know there is such a thing because when I did the Disney Cruise we dined with a moderator from these boards who got the trips free to evaluate the ships, service etc! Where can I apply?


I wish!  Can you imagine getting PAID to go to WDW?  Now THAT would be my dream job!


----------



## Angel16

Leash said:
			
		

> Try here it looks like are still some pieces available.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/MOUSE-SURPLUS



Thank you for the information.  I was not quick enough      Maybe there will be more.


----------



## LakeAriel

ead79 said:
			
		

> I wish!  Can you imagine getting PAID to go to WDW?  Now THAT would be my dream job!



wouldn't that be awesome?


----------



## WeluvDisney2

Great thread!  Subscribing.


----------



## Ronald Duck

ead79 said:
			
		

> ...room #7351 at Pop Century.  It was a king bed handicapped-accessible room in the 80s section on the third floor.
> View from outside our room (the famous sign!)



The above pic was posted a while back on this board.  

Here's a view from the OTHER direction:






BTW, this link takes you to a GREAT site for close-up "bird's eye" views of WDW:

http://local.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&cp=28.377098~-81.521783&style=o&lvl=1&scene=3950096


----------



## Princessbaby

This is such a great thread!! Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## Kimberly815

Nice thread!


----------



## Cinderella Fan

Angel16 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information.  I was not quick enough      Maybe there will be more.



Just thought I would let you know there is another armoire available online...

Click HERE


----------



## aesalsa

Wonderful idea and great thread!!!


----------



## maelstrom

Here are some pictures from the Sequoia Lodge in Disneyland Paris. My friend Bonnie stayed here on her recent trip to DLP. She's never been to WDW and I've never been to DLP, so we sent each other a huge chunk of info from each park.































As you can see, the rooms are quite different from those at the American parks, especially the bathroom. Though she did say that it was kind of an odd bathroom, even for Europe. And where we'd usually have a balcony, they just have a large window. The pools are also indoor because it gets quite cold in France. The pool at the Sequoia Lodge is very pretty but I do not have a picture of it.

I showed her my pictures from the Wilderness Lodge and we agree that the Sequoia Lodge and the Wilderness Lodge look a lot alike.


----------



## daannzzz

maelstrom said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures from the Sequoia Lodge in Disneyland Paris. My friend Bonnie stayed here on her recent trip to DLP. She's never been to WDW and I've never been to DLP, so we sent each other a huge chunk of info from each park.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the rooms are quite different from those at the American parks, especially the bathroom. Though she did say that it was kind of an odd bathroom, even for Europe. And where we'd usually have a balcony, they just have a large window. The pools are also indoor because it gets quite cold in France. The pool at the Sequoia Lodge is very pretty but I do not have a picture of it.
> 
> I showed her my pictures from the Wilderness Lodge and we agree that the Sequoia Lodge and the Wilderness Lodge look a lot alike.



Wow. Thanks for those photos. That is cool. I like the room decor there though the bathroom is a bit bland and different but it looks to be a very nice size.


----------



## DisneyBaby2004

Anyone have anything for Coronado Springs Resort? Thanks


----------



## dreamsofdisney

DisneyBaby2004 said:
			
		

> Anyone have anything for Coronado Springs Resort? Thanks




Check out the DISer's website devoted to CSR:

http://coronado_springs.tripod.com/


----------



## Erica

What an amazing thread! 
Please keep the pictures coming!

-Erica


----------



## ead79

Here are pictures of our room at Pop Century.  It was room number 7434 in the 80's section. 















































The views from the hallway outside our room (that's the Dolphin in the distance in the first picture)


----------



## Michelle2

Beautiful Pop pics!!
Bump!


----------



## Leash

bump


----------



## mousy_in_canada

Fort Wilderness cabins cabin # 2501 January 2005


----------



## cynderella

Gosh, those cabins look fun to me. We absolutely love camping, so if we lived closer to WDW, we'd take tents or a trailer or opt for the cabins. Great pics. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Mickey Man2

Just wanted to say great pictures everyone!    Keep them coming.


----------



## JERSEYDISFAN

We were down at WDW the first week of May.  We had booked a deluxe water view room with a AAA discount, however, at check-in we were surprised with a complimentary upgrade to Concierge - room 5215.























The view from the balcony included the BC on the left:







SAB straight ahead:







And, unfortunately, a resort wing on the right which obstructed our view of the BWI:







Each morning we awakened to a fog covered lagoon which burned off by 10 AM:







But, at night, it was glorious with a Magic view of the BWI from the YC dock:







And our own private viewing of Illuminations from the balcony:


----------



## tinker&belle

subscribing...what an awesome thread!


----------



## ElleBelle

JERSEYDISFAN said:
			
		

> And our own private viewing of Illuminations from the balcony:



Oh my gosh! I've never been a fan of the YC or the BC.... but, wow! What a view!!! Beautiful!


----------



## goofydiz

subscribing


----------



## timandlesley

Here is my contribution: WL newly refurbished Bunk Bed room room 4020:





























Enjoy!  WE LOVED THIS ROOM! Sad to be back : (

Lesley


----------



## Alicnwondrln

love your pics lesley 
makes me so excited to go to WL


----------



## disneychickforever

does anyone of pictures of a family suite in All Star Music?  I know there are only 2, but I'd like to see them......


----------



## crazy4wdw

Here's a link for pics of the All Star Music Suites:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/Photos/All-Star-Music_Family-Suite/index.htm


----------



## ead79

Lesley, thanks for sharing those renovated WL pics!  I just love the look of the new rooms!


----------



## Kitala

These photos are GREAT!!!!  We stayed at WL last trip and this trip we are renting DVC points and staying at OKW in a 1 bedroom but I gotta say that I AM going to plan a Poly trip!

Kitty in TX


----------



## timandlesley

ead79 said:
			
		

> Lesley, thanks for sharing those renovated WL pics! I just love the look of the new rooms!


Glad you enjoyed them. Actually the pictures don't do the rooms true justice. They are simply beautiful compared to the old ones. The halls are MUCH brighter now as well. I loved WL before but now I don't think I could stay anywhere else on property.
Lesley


----------



## timandlesley

Alicnwondrln said:
			
		

> love your pics lesley
> makes me so excited to go to WL


 
Kelly, you should be excited to go to WL, you will LOVE IT!!! 
Lesley


----------



## Alicnwondrln

I went back in 2004 with my mom but 
dh and kids havent been there yet
my ds7 is foaming at the mouth about going
he loves the look of everything


----------



## WickedWench

Here are the photos I took of our room at the Grand Californian. I wish I had taken more. It's a standard view room on the 4th floor, Room 4121.

Beds:






Chairs:





View from the room. The building is the Paradise Pier Hotel. You can also see the entrance to the hotel below.






Another view from the room. The monorail passes directly under the this room. Unfortunately, the monorail was out of service for our entire visit. Wouldn't it have been awesome to have it go underneath you? Although I did wonder if it would have been noisy. That's the Disneyland hotel in the distance, and the covered entrance is to the convention center.


----------



## mydogisbo

Love those headboards @ the Grand Californian--I just watched the Great Hotels on that one--looks like a very nice place.


----------



## daannzzz

Inside the AKL Deluxe Room ( I think it was 5595). That is Ma and Pa and you can see that Ma is terrified of cameras. It is worse with the camcorder.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Nice pics WickedWench.  The pics sort of put this resort a little more into perspective for me though.   I had thought the surrounding grounds were more isolated----sort of like how the WL is ?  The Grand Californian seems more out in the open---you can see the neighboring hotels ?   I think I prefer the isolated/wilderness feel of the WL in WDW.   But maybe the pics don't do it full justice ?  
Thanks very much for posting because I really haven't seen many pics from the DL resorts.


----------



## cynderella

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Nice pics WickedWench.  The pics sort of put this resort a little more into perspective for me though.   I had thought the surrounding grounds were more isolated----sort of like how the WL is ?  The Grand Californian seems more out in the open---you can see the neighboring hotels ?   I think I prefer the isolated/wilderness feel of the WL in WDW.   But maybe the pics don't do it full justice ?
> Thanks very much for posting because I really haven't seen many pics from the DL resorts.


Considering that DLR, including both theme parks, Downtown Disney, all three hotels, and various other properties encompasses fewer than 300 acres (as opposed to WDW's 47 sq miles), isolation, or even the sense of it, from any point on DLR property is pretty much outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## i<3disney70

I love all of these beasutiful hotels



man! Disney makes it hard to choose!!!!


----------



## WickedWench

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Nice pics WickedWench.  The pics sort of put this resort a little more into perspective for me though.   I had thought the surrounding grounds were more isolated----sort of like how the WL is ?  The Grand Californian seems more out in the open---you can see the neighboring hotels ?  I think I prefer the isolated/wilderness feel of the WL in WDW.   But maybe the pics don't do it full justice ?
> Thanks very much for posting because I really haven't seen many pics from the DL resorts.



Yeah, it's not isolated at all. It does have nice grounds that are a bit of a buffer, but nothing close to WDW.  You can have views of either downtown disney or the california adventure park, which might give more of a disney feeling.


----------



## daannzzz

AKL Deluxe Room.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Considering that DLR, including both theme parks, Downtown Disney, all three hotels, and various other properties encompasses fewer than 300 acres (as opposed to WDW's 47 sq miles), isolation, or even the sense of it, from any point on DLR property is pretty much outside the realm of possibility.


I can totally understand this cynderella.  I guess I thought DL was able to camaflouge the resort a little better with trees or something ?  Disney can be really imaginative sometimes with working the "smoke and mirror" illusions.  I knew DL was much smaller though but thanks for the exact difference in size.  I guess there's only so much they can do.  



> Yeah, it's not isolated at all. It does have nice grounds that are a bit of a buffer


Thanks again Wickedwench.  I did enjoy seeing the pics.


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Great Pics everyone.  

Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## denimore

daannzzz said:
			
		

> AKL Deluxe Room.



oh my! Seems small...  Not worth the extra money eh?!


----------



## noseybuddy

denimore said:
			
		

> oh my! Seems small...  Not worth the extra money eh?!


----------



## daannzzz

Okay. Okay. I'm working on it. Learn as you go. You know.


----------



## daannzzz

Lets try this. The AKL deluxe room.


----------



## Michelle2

WickedWench said:
			
		

> Here are the photos I took of our room at the Grand Californian. I wish I had taken more. It's a standard view room on the 4th floor, Room 4121.
> 
> Beds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chairs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the room. The building is the Paradise Pier Hotel. You can also see the entrance to the hotel below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view from the room. The monorail passes directly under the this room. Unfortunately, the monorail was out of service for our entire visit. Wouldn't it have been awesome to have it go underneath you? Although I did wonder if it would have been noisy. That's the Disneyland hotel in the distance, and the covered entrance is to the convention center.


The Grand californian is my favorite Disney hotel! Thanks so much for sharing these pictures. There are also rooms there that have the daybed, like the deluxes at WDW that can sleep 5.


----------



## daannzzz

AKL Deluxe room looking out to the balcony.


----------



## denimore

daannzzz...wtg!!

This morning it still is making me chuckle...hope you see the humour too!.

I can't post pics yet..but I'm all set to go with photobucket once I get the okey dokey from dis..(not sure when that happens?)   I'll know where to go for advise now that you are an expert.

My DH and I are booked to stay at AKL in August...our second stay at AKL. We stayed on the Arusha (sp?) Savana last time and the room was plenty big!

This time Concierge, probably will get one of those tiny Deluxe Rooms.  

Again thanks for the giggle...you made my evening.


----------



## heaven2dc

I'm still hoping for some pics of the Boardwalk 2-bedroom villa - I'm such a BWV junkie (can't get enough of that beautiful hotel and it's views!)

Does anyone have any to share?  (I saw some pics on here from 2 sisters on one of the threads but now can't find it)  Having withdrawals!!!    

P.S. Thank you EVERYONE for sharing your pics of the rooms on here!


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

I love seeing all these pictures!  Really helps you get a better view of them, from the other pictures available on the web it seems.  

I have to say that some look so much better to me.  I also know now that I have NO interest at all in the Contemporary!   SO not my taste!

I will dig up some of our room pictures as well.


----------



## mommyintn

subscribing


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Here are some pictures of a 1bdr BWV.   We loved this room and could see the swan/fountains and out to the lake.  It was a standard view room but had a great water view.

  Well I dont have enought posts to show you my pics.  Sorry.


----------



## ead79

I'm not positive, but I think you might have to have 15 posts to be able to post pictures.  Go find 5 topics to post to quickly--we'd love to see your pics!


----------



## jjohnson




----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Lets try this again... thanks for the tip on the number of posts needed....

Split stay between 1 bdr bwv and savannah view akl....enjoy  We went over christmas so 2003 we were at akl and 2004 we were at bwv.  How cool is that.


----------



## ead79

Great pictures--thanks for sharing them!

Disney's DVC resorts really are pretty.  They do such a nice job with the decor.  We've tried Hilton Head Island and OKW (on cash--we're not members), and they were both very nice.  I will say that OKW's decor isn't as nice as these pics of SSR and BWV.  The rooms at OKW are larger, but I prefer the nicer decor of these pics over the larger room (of course, we don't have kids yet, so I might feel differently once we have kiddos  ).


----------



## ShellyBelly

beautiful pics!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> The rooms at OKW are larger, but I prefer the nicer decor of these pics over the larger room


We love the light and airy feel of OKW    True the rooms are larger...but so are the balconies.  Our whole family can sit out and have dinner.  Couldn't do that during our BWV stay. 

nice big balcony at OKW :








We also prefer the 2 queen beds in the second bedroom vs the 1 queen and 1 full size sleeper as with other DVC resorts.  





also prefer the OKW kitchen because it's more open and feels more roomy/large than the other DVC resorts kitchens'.  





But that's what's nice about Disney....something for everyone's tastes and preferences


----------



## ead79

Very true!  We certainly did not dislike OKW, and those huge balconies are nice indeed.  WDW really does have something for everyone!


----------



## RockNGirl26

disgram said:
			
		

> Those who have stayed on the first floor of any of these resorts, is it noisy and do you really have privacy?  I would love to try but these 2 things have stopped me. Getting a bad case of arthiritis in my knees and so I really don't care to walk up the stairs.
> This is really a great idea for a site!!!  I have wanted to try some other places.  This gives me an idea of what to expect.  Thanks!!!!



i just last week stayed in two first-floor rooms at CBR [conjoining rooms] and we experienced no noise at all. we were supposed to have water view but ended up facing another building in jamaica where we stayed, but there was no noise no matter what time of day!


----------



## Sarah

This has to be the best thread ever!!  

 These resorts are so gorgeous, and these pics are like having a birds eye view. Thanks for the pics of OKW, we will be staying there for the first time in October.

I love to check what's new here each day, please keep em coming!

Sarah


----------



## kimmar067

IWISHFORDISNEY said:
			
		

>




...you posted such great pix....although I'm NOT sure if I like the idea of this 'open window' to the bathroom.....


----------



## Harmony

subbing!  I'm going to have my DH take a look at these photos before we make our next ressie.


----------



## megrod74

If you are referring to the possible lack of privacy in regard to the toilet   , rest assured that the 'window' doesn't look into that room.  The toilet is in it's own little area with a door.


----------



## Tinkaroo

What a great thread!

Here is room 7518 in Conch Key - it was one of the dormer rooms, which is what we requested.  There are a lot of pics, as I was so excited to stay at the GF for the first time!  These pics were taken in late August of 2005.


































Our room was the top floor:





The views (we were at WDW around the time that then TS Katrina was passing through, so we had our share of cloudy, rainy days):


----------



## Tinkaroo

Here are pics of a standard room at POFQ - #6309.  These were taken in October 2005.














The stairway leading up to our floor/room:





DH outside of our top floor room:


----------



## ead79

Wonderful pics everyone!  I'm loving the GF ones--we'll be there for half of our trip this November/December, and the pics get me even more excited!

POFQ looks really pretty too!  It's on our list of choices for March 2007.  But it's not like we plan in advance or anything.


----------



## PamNC

I don't have any to share but this is so much fun I thought I would bump the thread to the top!  More, More, More!!

PamNC


----------



## Disney owl

Great idea & great photos


----------



## MiaSRN62

I agree with ead79.....GF looks gorgeous, but POFQ looks REALLY pretty.  THe interior pics almost make it hard to believe it's a moderate and not a deluxe.


----------



## shellynn24

I'm really disappointed in myself!!!  I meant to take pictures of the room we had in the Disneyland Hotel, but I left my camera in another bag and by the time I got it the rooms were thrashed   After that I just forgot.  However, the rooms were really nice a pretty big.  The enetrtainment center had a T.V. and a separate cabinet that opened to a mini-fridge.  We had connecting rooms, one with a "day-bed" (more of a big couch) and one that was standard.  We also had a nice view of the fireworks.  Sorry for no pics


----------



## Morticia

Debs Hill 





> Does anyone have any photos of the rooms at the Disneyland Hotel or Disney's Grand Californian?!!


The bed in the GC





[/IMG] 
View from suite @ GC





[/IMG]


----------



## TwingleMum

Aurora63 said:
			
		

> Great idea!  I love seeing the inside of resort rooms too!
> 
> Here's our room and the view, at the Yacht Club.  Sorry they're a little blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - This was a standard view room.  I think it was number 3032.  It was a hike from the lobby!  Other than that it was great.


What a great pool, where is it???


----------



## heaven2dc

Tinkaroo - What a beautiful room and view!  Thank you for sharing!

Hoping one day to stay there but until I hit that lottery (or find that rich husband   ) it will be a LONG time.


----------



## Tinkerbellz

Angel16 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information.  I was not quick enough      Maybe there will be more.



I'm just now running through the thread, and used the link...there is currently a WL set to bid on...$500 for the 15 pc. set.

Good Luck Angel16!


----------



## Nancyg56

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> I agree with ead79.....GF looks gorgeous, but POFQ looks REALLY pretty.  THe interior pics almost make it hard to believe it's a moderate and not a deluxe.



I am sharing the pictures with my niece. We are going to POFQ in August, and have never seen this lovely resort, so this is a fun preview. Thanks to all for this thread!


----------



## mikesdisneymom




----------



## Tinkaroo

shellynn24 said:
			
		

> I'm really disappointed in myself!!!  I meant to take pictures of the room we had in the Disneyland Hotel, but I left my camera in another bag and by the time I got it the rooms were thrashed   After that I just forgot.  However, the rooms were really nice a pretty big.  The enetrtainment center had a T.V. and a separate cabinet that opened to a mini-fridge.  We had connecting rooms, one with a "day-bed" (more of a big couch) and one that was standard.  We also had a nice view of the fireworks.  Sorry for no pics



I have some of our room at the DLH in January that I'm going to post soon.  We had a great room - very classic Disney!


----------



## Tinkaroo

heaven2dc said:
			
		

> Tinkaroo - What a beautiful room and view!  Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Hoping one day to stay there but until I hit that lottery (or find that rich husband   ) it will be a LONG time.



Or go with friends/family and split the room cost!


----------



## shellynn24

Tinkaroo said:
			
		

> I have some of our room at the DLH in January that I'm going to post soon.  We had a great room - very classic Disney!


I did love the original drawings of Disneyland all around the resort and in the rooms.  The entertainment centers have really nice artwork on them.  The classic Disney look is very "Disney".


----------



## DrmWvr1299

I love these resort pics. Would love to see more of Yacht Club, 4th floor over looking SAB


----------



## ElleBelle

Tinkaroo said:
			
		

>



Hey, hey! This is a great pic of our two rooms from this past August. Bottom floor of Boca Chica... 3rd and 4th from the left. Great views of the Contemporary from our patios... not expected since we had only reserved garden view! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Aurora63

TwingleMum said:
			
		

> What a great pool, where is it???



This is the quiet pool that is on the other side of the resort from Storm Along bay...so, you could say it was on the parking lot side of the hotel, but not close to the parking lot at all.


----------



## daannzzz

The view from our room on the second floor of the Fiji building.


----------



## iluvmickeytown

View from our room at the YC a couple of days ago.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## daannzzz

iluvmickeytown said:
			
		

> View from our room at the YC a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




What a great view. I love the lake side of the YC. The huge lawn adds so much to the view.


----------



## Sarah

The views from the YC are so beautiful...I never knew!! Thank you to everyone for sharing these gorgeous pics, I get so excited seeing these resorts.

Just out of curiousity does anyone have any SOG pics? I have never seen it and am quite curious(and I have a friend who is going, so MAJOR curious).


----------



## daannzzz

It isn't an interior room picture but that is Ma and Pa sitting on the patio of our room at the YC. It was a great location and awesome view.







Next is an interior of my room at CSR in the Rancho section.


----------



## mikesdisneymom




----------



## kellyf2626

That pic of the Y&B makes me want to be there so bad!!! Especially since we don't have any plans to go back......yet!


----------



## ead79

These pictures are great!

I love these Yacht Club pictures.  Sometimes it seems like the Beach Club always gets more attention on this board than the YC.  I think the YC is often overlooked, and it really shouldn't be.  It's a beautiful resort with such pretty views.


----------



## DrmWvr1299

Question about YC balcony. Are they privacy balconies or open to your neighbors??


----------



## iluvmickeytown

They are private. I'll try to post more pictures. I loved th resort.


----------



## iluvmickeytown

I'm not sure if there's a limit of pictures we can post at a time so let me know if I shouldn't post more than one. Here goes






[/IMG[





[/IMG] I thought the room size was perfict. I never felt cramped.





[/IMG] Heres a balcony shot. Sorry can't remember who asked about privacy.





[/IMG]
Looking straight down. There was a wedding going on Friday. As much as I love weddings and pictures I decided not to take any pictures. Didn't know if they would apreciate it.  That and the fact that it was in the early morning and I was in my jammies.  .


----------



## daannzzz

The Grand Californian shortly after it opened. We had a standard view which was fine. It was the Monorail courtyard. The Monorail went by our room about 20 feet away. We could see through a gap in the couryard to Downtown Disney.


----------



## DrmWvr1299

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the pics of the YC rooms and balcony...those are just what I am looking for


----------



## iluvmickeytown

Drm glad you liked them here's a few more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG] This is one of the table that comes out and u can put it anywhere.





[/IMG]





[/IMG]  oops sorry abouy table picture.


----------



## UGAFan0829

Thank you to everyone who posted pics here...It's really nice to see all these of the actual rooms!  Especially the All Star Music, since that is where the DH and I will be staying for our first ever trip to the World next month.
The Yacht Club is a beautiful resort...I think I have decided that I definitely want to be able to stay there hopefully on our next visit.
Thanks again, these pics have been a HUGE help!


----------



## kimmar067

....Must...have.......POP.....pix.......!


----------



## daannzzz

Here ya go kimmar067. We visited Pop in december to see what it looked like.


----------



## Harmony

Grand Californian Rm #6011 






and now our view...(which was the best part of the room)


----------



## meloneyb21

I need this thread in my life! How wonderful...


----------



## MiaSRN62

Here's some more POP Kimmar...........




















BTW Harmony......that view was fantastic


----------



## Nancyg56

Harmony said:
			
		

> and now our view...(which was the best part of the room)



What a nice picture! Oh, the view is nice too .


----------



## Harmony

Nancyg56 said:
			
		

> What a nice picture! Oh, the view is nice too .



Thank you!    

Can you tell we look a bit bummed?  We took the picture right before we left for the airport.       We stayed a week but we kept saying "we should've planned for a longer stay."  LOL  

That was also our first trip to DL and we truly enjoyed it.


----------



## meloneyb21

Do all Deluxe hotel rooms have flat screen tv's?


----------



## Harmony

Vanity/sink area and closet at the GC.


----------



## ead79

meloneyb21 said:
			
		

> Do all Deluxe hotel rooms have flat screen tv's?


Not right now, but it seems to be the way they are headed whenever they rehab a deluxe resort.  For example, the Polynesian, Contemporary, and Wilderness Lodge have all gotten them in their recent renovations.  My guess (and it's just a guess) is that they will leave the regular TVs in the other deluxe rooms until they do a complete rehab of each resort's rooms.


----------



## kimmar067

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Here's some more POP Kimmar...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Harmony......that view was fantastic




....YAY!!!    
(I agree with Harmony's view...FANTASTIC!)


----------



## kimmar067

daannzzz said:
			
		

> Here ya go kimmar067. We visited Pop in december to see what it looked like.





....your 'pop' lives at POP...how cool is THAT???  (didn't figure him to be the 'hippie' type  . tho'.....)


----------



## daannzzz

That is cool isn't it. No. He didn't do well with the late 60's - early 70's and has mellowed with age so this is sort of a comical photo.


----------



## kimmar067

daannzzz said:
			
		

> That is cool isn't it. No. He didn't do well with the late 60's - early 70's and has mellowed with age so this is sort of a comical photo.



....  

(BTW ~ I'd LOVE to see more POP pix...we are trying to decide which decade to request....)


----------



## daannzzz

Here are my last two photos from the PoP.


----------



## Stallion

Does anyone have a standard King at the BC?

Thanks!


----------



## kimmar067

daannzzz said:
			
		

> Here are my last two photos from the PoP.





....FAR-out, man....groovy!


----------



## mikesdisneymom




----------



## PottersMom

This is so helpful! - We are honeymooning in October at POR - now I can see what the rooms look like in Oak Manor- teh web site only shows alligator Bayou rooms. Does anyone have pics of Magnolia terrace or parterre Place? Are those rooms the same at Oak manor? It's our honeymoon so we would like a romantic setting, however I couldn't justify spending big bucks on a Deluxe resort. After all it is WDW so we will be out and about MOST of the time.  
Any suggestions would be great


----------



## ead79

PottersMom, 

The one time I have stayed at POR we were in the Alligator Bayou section, so that's all I have pictures of in terms of the rooms.  I'm sure someone here can help you out with pictures of the various mansions though!

I will say that we loved POR.  The theming is wonderful, and the whole resort has such beautiful landscaping.  It feels very relaxing and we can't wait to try it again.  It's a great way to have a romantic trip but still save a little in terms of the budget.  Just in case you didn't know, you can reserve a king bed room at POR for an extra $10 per night--well worth the extra cost on your honeymoon in my opinion.  We had a king bed room in Alligator Bayou, and it made the room seem so much larger.


----------



## kimmar067

ead79 said:
			
		

> PottersMom,
> 
> The one time I have stayed at POR we were in the Alligator Bayou section, so that's all I have pictures of in terms of the rooms.  I'm sure someone here can help you out with pictures of the various mansions though!
> 
> I will say that we loved POR.  The theming is wonderful, and the whole resort has such beautiful landscaping.  It feels very relaxing and we can't wait to try it again.  It's a great way to have a romantic trip but still save a little in terms of the budget.  Just in case you didn't know, you can reserve a king bed room at POR for an extra $10 per night--well worth the extra cost on your honeymoon in my opinion.  We had a king bed room in Alligator Bayou, and it made the room seem so much larger.




...I have only 2 complaints about DxL (...sorry,    old habits die hard!):
1) I didn't care for the narrow shelf above the sink - not enough space (for ME, anyway!) to put all your 'personals'
2) the winding walkways were very confusing - especially at night!


----------



## Aurora63

Here's some of Magnolia Terrace.  From this past June!















That's my sister in the last one.

I can't wait to go back!


----------



## kimmar067

....


----------



## kimmar067

bump...


----------



## Sarah

Big Bump on my fave thread...


----------



## kimmar067

_[Note to self: TAKE MORE ROOM PIX ON NEXT WDW VACA....!!Doh-h-h-h-h!]_


----------



## ead79

Here are pictures of lagoon view concierge room 5151








































Views from balcony:


----------



## Flyerfan

Pottersmom:
We stayed at Parterre Place in January and unfortunately, I didn't take any pics of the room.  The room was the same as Magnolia Terrace (see Aurora63 pics).  The grounds are beautiful and we loved strolling at night.  It's so peaceful and quiet and the boat ride to DTD is nice.    You'll love it!


----------



## Flyerfan

Harmony said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> Can you tell we look a bit bummed?  We took the picture right before we left for the airport.       We stayed a week but we kept saying "we should've planned for a longer stay."  LOL
> 
> That was also our first trip to DL and we truly enjoyed it.




I can sympathize, as can everyone on this board.  Although the picture is very nice, those taken on the last day are not the happiest.  We always wish we could stay longer....or maybe forever!


----------



## TwingleMum

Harmony said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> Can you tell we look a bit bummed?  We took the picture right before we left for the airport.       We stayed a week but we kept saying "we should've planned for a longer stay."  LOL
> 
> That was also our first trip to DL and we truly enjoyed it.


Harmony~ We are planning a trip to DL maybe next year. I have 3 boys under 6 yrs old. Do you think a week is enough for us?? (of course no matter how long we stay it will never be long enough!!)


----------



## shelleybell

Wow, I just viewed the entire thread! Thanks everyone for the great pictures!Yesterday, I said "I want to stay at BWI"                                               Today I say " I *must* stay at BWI!" Time to start saving!

Shelley


----------



## Trini

These photos are great. I am so excited for our trip 

thanks


----------



## AndyMcV

Wow, a lot of bumps here 

Here's a shot of one of the Swan Studio suites...


----------



## ead79

Your little boy is adorable!

That room really looks large--is there anything else besides the table in the living area?


----------



## Cinderella Fan

This room is #6526 at the Grand Floridian, in the Sugar Loaf Building....


----------



## BeckWhy

ead79: I love those rooms!  Were they at the Yatch Club or Beach Club?

Cinderella Fan: I like your room also, except for the yellow bedspread.  It's too much yellow for me.


----------



## ead79

*BeckWhy,* those pictures are of the Yacht Club.  I've got some of the Beach Club too--I'll have to go dig those up and post them.

*Cinderella Fan,* thanks for sharing those pictures!  We'll be trying the SLC at the Grand Floridian for the first time this December, and your pictures made me even more excited!  Did you like having a dormer room?


----------



## copper0426

Here is the site to my pictures of the contemp room 4245.  http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=43714

Diane


----------



## Trini

Havent been to Disney World yet, but I would like to post some photos from Disneyland Hotel and Grand Californian. I cant figure out how to attach them. 

Help!


----------



## Sarah

Wow, the Contemporary now looks, well, very comtemporary. I stayed there at the last renovation(sigh) I had connecting rooms with my sister and the paint was so fresh we had to break the seal between the rooms. Were those pics of a tower room?


----------



## copper0426

Sarah said:
			
		

> Wow, the Contemporary now looks, well, very comtemporary. I stayed there at the last renovation(sigh) I had connecting rooms with my sister and the paint was so fresh we had to break the seal between the rooms. Were those pics of a tower room?



Sarah, don't know if you were talking about my pictures,  but yes mine were from Tower Magic Kingdom view room 4245  My laying in the bed closest to the window you could look out and see the castle.  My son just loved it.  Our stay there was one of his birthday presents.  
If you have any questions, just ask.

Diane


----------



## BeckWhy

ead79 said:
			
		

> *BeckWhy,* those pictures are of the Yacht Club.  I've got some of the Beach Club too--I'll have to go dig those up and post them.
> 
> *Cinderella Fan,* thanks for sharing those pictures!  We'll be trying the SLC at the Grand Floridian for the first time this December, and your pictures made me even more excited!  Did you like having a dormer room?



You don't have to dig them up if you don't want too.  I just think the rooms that are decorated like that are lovely.  I've seen the rooms from BC, so ya know.. save you some time or something.


----------



## Trini

Can someone tell me how to attach photos to your posts.

Thanks


----------



## ead79

*Diane,* thanks for those pictures of the new Contemporary rooms.  I think they look great!  Since they are new, you don't get to see that many pictures of them, so thanks again for sharing.

*Trini,* if you go to this thread, it has answers to many FAQ's, including how to upload and post pictures.  You can either put the pictures into your signature (to show every time you make a post--like the one of my at the bottom of this post), or if you just want to post the pictures to one topic (like room pictures to this thread) you can just follow the same instructions but put the picture links into your reply instead of your signature.  Hope that helps!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2770


----------



## Blondie

This photo from copper0426's Contemporary Resort collection reminds me of the beds at the Swan and Dolphin! (I prefer the color scheme at the S/D though)


----------



## kimmar067

Blondie said:
			
		

> This photo from copper0426's Contemporary Resort collection reminds me of the beds at the Swan and Dolphin! (I prefer the color scheme at the S/D though)




..those colors are soooo 'UN-Disney"....but the beds really DO look coomfy...   !


----------



## ead79

I read somewhere that Disney is positioning the Contemporary as more geared toward business travelers and the Polynesian as more geared toward family vacationers.  Given that, I think the new decor at the CR is probably a good choice.  It was pretty "busy" before, and now it's much more muted.  It reminds me of W or Westin hotels, and that's probably a good thing in convention/business travelers' minds.  I had never really wanted to try the CR with the old decor (just not my taste), but now I'm game!


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Speakin of the Contemporary, does anyone know if they rehabbed the 14th floor? Or if they even have plans to?

Thanks


----------



## ead79

Here are a few pictures from our room at the Beach Club--I wish I had taken more.


----------



## ead79

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! said:
			
		

> Speakin of the Contemporary, does anyone know if they rehabbed the 14th floor? Or if they even have plans to?
> 
> Thanks


They are rehabbing the 14th floor right now.  I'm not sure when it's supposed to be done, but I would guess in the next several months.  I can't wait to see what they do with it!


----------



## kimmar067

....I LO-O-O-OVE the 'Mickey lamp'.....


----------



## Mickey's Sister

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ....I LO-O-O-OVE the 'Mickey lamp'.....



ME TOO!  It would look great at my house.    Though, on second thought, maybe I should live at the Beach Club, LOL.

Jessica


----------



## kimmar067

Mickey's Sister said:
			
		

> ME TOO!  It would look great at my house.    Though, on second thought, maybe I should live at the Beach Club, LOL.
> 
> Jessica



....  !


----------



## copper0426

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ..those colors are soooo 'UN-Disney"....but the beds really DO look coomfy...   !



The bed was really comfy.  Sorta made me not want to get out of it,  which is really funny because this trip we spent less time in the beds then any other trip.  Oh well such is life.  It was our son's 10th birthday and we had lots of surprises planned and they were usually early in the am.

Diane


----------



## kimmar067

copper0426 said:
			
		

> The bed was really comfy.  Sorta made me not want to get out of it,  which is really funny because this trip we spent less time in the beds then any other trip.  Oh well such is life.  It was our son's 10th birthday and we had lots of surprises planned and they were usually early in the am.
> 
> Diane




Diane ~





 I know, but I just read your 'Location'...another case of a person 'bringing their work HOME with them'..??!?!?


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

I'll be the first to admit my kids are odd  , but DD 13 & DS 6 loved the new Contemporary decor. The frosted pocket doors (which need locks!), orange swivel chair, flat screen TV, & cushy beds were all big hits. 

Room 5126 South Garden Wing


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

A few more Contemporary shots from March 2006.









Constant visitors  




View from patio


----------



## kimmar067

......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....  ...sorry, but THIS just 'says it all' !


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....  ...sorry, but THIS just 'says it all' !


 Heh! Thought so too! My little guy needs to learn to relax.


----------



## kimmar067

Dixie Luvr 98 said:
			
		

> ...My little guy needs to learn to relax.




...yeah...wound TIGHTER than a clock spring....


----------



## AndyMcV

ead79 said:
			
		

> Your little boy is adorable!
> 
> That room really looks large--is there anything else besides the table in the living area?


Thanks Elisabeth!  Yeah, he's a cutie.  

In the living area there is the table that you seen in the picture, a large couch and a very long desk/dresser.

Andy


----------



## Dani143zz

Nancyg56 said:
			
		

> What a nice picture! Oh, the view is nice too .


 hey nancy, where is that fair beyond you? ive never seen it. it looks fun!


----------



## Sarah

Diane--

Sorry! those most certainly were your pictures I posted about.(I could have been a little less vague  My mommy-brain gets me at the best of times. 

We are also huge fans of the Contemporary, the room size and the view is what lures me in. 

Ok, the truth is the monorail...... I've wanted to stay in that resort because of the momorail since I was a small child...And it's as wonderful as I always imagined it to be!! Ha!

Our next trip in October we will be at OKW in  2Br. Anyone have any pictures to share?
Thanks!


----------



## Cinderella Fan

ead79 said:
			
		

> *BeckWhy,* those pictures are of the Yacht Club.  I've got some of the Beach Club too--I'll have to go dig those up and post them.
> 
> *Cinderella Fan,* thanks for sharing those pictures!  We'll be trying the SLC at the Grand Floridian for the first time this December, and your pictures made me even more excited!  Did you like having a dormer room?



Sorry it took me so long to respond, Elisabeth. But, yes we did have a dormer room on the 3rd floor. I like the high ceilings, it makes the room feel bigger....


----------



## WantToGoNow

Dixie Luvr 98 said:
			
		

> Heh! Thought so too! My little guy needs to learn to relax.



I love this picture.  I have one of my son - not taken at Disney - that says the same thing.  We were at the beach and he was laying in the sand just like your son in the water.


----------



## Cinderella Fan

While we were at the GF in July, we moved over to the main building RPC. We were upgraded to a "Honeymoon Turret" room...
















Here, you can see part of the walk-in closet


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

How was the view, Cinderella Fan?


----------



## NurseJamie

This thread was a great idea - gave me lots of ideas on where I wanna stay on my 2nd trip (whenever that happens...).  Here are some pics from my first trip ever in March - we stayed at All Star Movies, Mighty Ducks Building, room #3596.

2 Double Bed Room:





The Bathroom:





View from outside our room:





View of the Mighty Ducks Pool from our room:





And last, the main Fantasia Pool:


----------



## kimmar067

Cinderella Fan said:
			
		

> While we were at the GF in July, we moved over to the main building RPC. We were upgraded to a "Honeymoon Turret" room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, you can see part of the walk-in closet




...WOW!  Most folks' homes aren't even THIS nice.....


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Our next trip in October we will be at OKW in 2Br. Anyone have any pictures to share?


Hi Sarah !
You will love the 2 BR's at OKW....so BIG and the balcony is very large as well.  
Here's some pics :










2nd bedroom :





2nd bedroom :






2nd bathroom :





DD contemplating jumping in the jacuzzi tub :










Master bedroom





Have fun hanging out on that large balcony too !


----------



## Cinderella Fan

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! said:
			
		

> How was the view, Cinderella Fan?



This was one of the six turret rooms in the main building. 3 are facing the front of the building, which is the view that we had. I was so excited to have a view of the Wedding Pavilion....


----------



## kirkgirl

ead79 said:
			
		

> The suites at the Contemporary are all located on the 14th floor.  There are a few regular concierge rooms on that floor as well (half of which have MK views and half of which have Bay Lake views).  They have now made the Atrium Club full-service concierge (currently located on the 10th floor during renovations, but I understand it will be moved back to the 12th floor when they are done).  Again, half of these look at the MK and half look at Bay Lake.  They haven't finished renovating the 14th floor suites yet, but someone did post a picture of a renovated wing building suite on this thread earlier.  I would imagine the general decor would be similar.



I stayed at the Contemporary concierge on the 12th floor.  The view of the magic kingdom was awesome.  Just got home Sunday!!

The rooms were all newly renovated.  ...we were the first people staying in our room.  It had just opened up again.

The decor is identical to the photo posted earlier from the wing building. (Back on the first few pages...not the recent one on page 29ish)  Can you believe I didn't take any pics???  ARRRRRR  The rooms are beautiful. Fancy but functional.  Free internet, not just a connection but a computer!!!  

The whole experience was awesome!!!!


----------



## tinker&belle

Nice to see some value resorts on here for standard rooms! Thank you!




			
				NurseJamie said:
			
		

> This thread was a great idea - gave me lots of ideas on where I wanna stay on my 2nd trip (whenever that happens...).  Here are some pics from my first trip ever in March - we stayed at All Star Movies, Mighty Ducks Building, room #3596.
> 
> 2 Double Bed Room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from outside our room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the Mighty Ducks Pool from our room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last, the main Fantasia Pool:


----------



## kimmar067

Cinderella Fan said:
			
		

> This was one of the six turret rooms in the main building. 3 are facing the front of the building, which is the view that we had. I was so excited to have a view of the Wedding Pavilion....  ...




...OMG, Angela, those views are INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## jjohnson

MiaSRN62: Your photos just made us question our stay at AKL. Now were leaning toward OKW. Thank you for the photos.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> MiaSRN62: Your photos just made us question our stay at AKL. Now were leaning toward OKW. Thank you for the photos.


You're welcome !  Glad to be able to help out in regards to your decision.  We love OKW     Have a great stay wherever you decide


----------



## briar*rose

I have some pictures to share from out trip to WDW in September-October 2005....These are from the Wilderness Lodge....before renovations. We stayed in room #6032, a long walk to the lobby but it did have an elevator right outside the door 











This was our view...we had a nice view of the fireworks from here. The balcony was very secluded and relaxing...





And my FAVORITE picture of the Lobby at night...


----------



## briar*rose

Aaaaaand here are some random pictures of the Animal Kingdom Lodge, Sept-Oct 2005. We were in room #4547 on the Uzima Savanna/Zebra Trail 











The Hallway...




















This is my favorite part about staying at the AKL, waking up at 7:30am, looking out the window and seeing this.....










I'm staying at the AKL again this year....I've fallen so in love with this resort....I can't wait to smell the smell of the fireplace


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Wow, Cinderella Fan, that is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kimmar067

briar*rose said:
			
		

> Aaaaaand here are some random pictures of the Animal Kingdom Lodge, Sept-Oct 2005. We were in room #4547 on the Uzima Savanna/Zebra Trail
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite part about staying at the AKL, waking up at 7:30am, looking out the window and seeing this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying at the AKL again this year....I've fallen so in love with this resort....I can't wait to smell the smell of the fireplace



...you ARE planning on posting these on the AKL thread, ri-i-i-i-i-i-ght???


----------



## briar*rose

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...you ARE planning on posting these on the AKL thread, ri-i-i-i-i-i-ght???



::_runs over to the AKL thread to post_::

Of Course!!


----------



## kimmar067

briar*rose said:
			
		

> ::_runs over to the AKL thread to post_::
> 
> Of Course!!



...THANKS!


----------



## Cinderella Fan

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! said:
			
		

> Wow, Cinderella Fan, that is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing!



You are more than welcome.... I couldn't believe the size of that room. It is bigger than the master bedroom in our house!! I was in heaven, and I didn't want to come home!!


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Cinderella Fan said:
			
		

> You are more than welcome.... I couldn't believe the size of that room. It is bigger than the master bedroom in our house!! I was in heaven, and I didn't want to come home!!



When do we ever want to come home?


----------



## ead79

Here are pictures from our stay in a garden suite at the BWI.  It was #1204.


----------



## Cinderella Fan

Elisabeth, we stayed in Garden Suite #1207 last summer. Aren't they heavenly??


----------



## ead79

Cinderella Fan said:
			
		

> Elisabeth, we stayed in Garden Suite #1207 last summer. Aren't they heavenly??


We must have similar resort taste--we also stayed in one of the honeymoon suites at the GF RPC!  I have a hard time picking my favorite of the two.  DH liked the garden suite better than RPC.  I loved being in the main building at the GF, so it's a tough call for me.  I'd love to go back to either one!  I do think the garden suites are a little bit better deal though--they are much larger than the GF honeymoon rooms.  Did #1207 have a garden or was that one of the ones with a balcony and no garden?  I've heard that the ones with no balcony are larger, but I like the little garden.


----------



## kimmar067

ead79 said:
			
		

> Here are pictures from our stay in a garden suite at the BWI.  It was #1204.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...how quaint....  ...very lovely.....


----------



## briar*rose

Those Garden Suites are BEAUTIFUL!! I looked into staying in one this year, however we wound up inviting more people then could fit so...maybe next time....thanks for posting those pics!!!


----------



## Cinderella Fan

ead79 said:
			
		

> We must have similar resort taste--we also stayed in one of the honeymoon suites at the GF RPC!  I have a hard time picking my favorite of the two.  DH liked the garden suite better than RPC.  I loved being in the main building at the GF, so it's a tough call for me.  I'd love to go back to either one!  I do think the garden suites are a little bit better deal though--they are much larger than the GF honeymoon rooms.  Did #1207 have a garden or was that one of the ones with a balcony and no garden?  I've heard that the ones with no balcony are larger, but I like the little garden.



We must be vacation twins!   

#1207 was a suite with a balcony, which I prefered over the loft style. When we first checked in, we were told that #1215 was the only one clean, but it was fartherest away, but we took it. When we had unpacked and settled in, DF went downstairs to set the AC, it was leaking out from under the stairs. The carpet was soaked!! So, we called the front desk and was moved into #1207, which we loved. The ceiling in the LR was lower, of course, but the bedroom was much bigger!

I don't know which I like better, either. The room in RPC is smaller, but the Garden Suite is a hike and a half to the lounge.... It just depends on what type of vacation you want to have, I guess....  

BTW, what time in December will you be at the GF? We will be in RPC for the week of our wedding....


----------



## ead79

Cinderella Fan said:
			
		

> We must be vacation twins!
> 
> #1207 was a suite with a balcony, which I prefered over the loft style. When we first checked in, we were told that #1215 was the only one clean, but it was fartherest away, but we took it. When we had unpacked and settled in, DF went downstairs to set the AC, it was leaking out from under the stairs. The carpet was soaked!! So, we called the front desk and was moved into #1207, which we loved. The ceiling in the LR was lower, of course, but the bedroom was much bigger!
> 
> I don't know which I like better, either. The room in RPC is smaller, but the Garden Suite is a hike and a half to the lounge.... It just depends on what type of vacation you want to have, I guess....
> 
> BTW, what time in December will you be at the GF? We will be in RPC for the week of our wedding....


You're right about the LONG hike to the lounge from the garden suite!  I have since heard that there is a back stairway that leads right up to the lounge area--whenever we get to stay there again I'm definitely going to ask about that so we can save some walking, LOL.

We'll be at Disney Nov. 26 - Dec. 2, and at the GF for the second half of that (Nov. 29 - Dec. 2).  We're trying the Sugar Loaf Concierge this time (couldn't swing RPC this time around).


----------



## PrincessV

I just found this thread and thought I'd contribute some pics from my last stay.  OK, they aren't room pics, but it was the view from our room, overlooking the lobby!


----------



## kimmar067

PrincessV said:
			
		

> I just found this thread and thought I'd contribute some pics from my last stay...



...a 'Where's Waldo' contest!!! [...sorry,   I know that was 'corny'....]


----------



## erock

just subscribing
will look for some pics to post!


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

turn down service at AKL


----------



## kimmar067

CoolDisneyCat said:
			
		

> turn down service at AKL



..you could post this on my AKL thread, too.....  .......


----------



## Cinderella Fan

ead79 said:
			
		

> You're right about the LONG hike to the lounge from the garden suite!  I have since heard that there is a back stairway that leads right up to the lounge area--whenever we get to stay there again I'm definitely going to ask about that so we can save some walking, LOL.
> 
> We'll be at Disney Nov. 26 - Dec. 2, and at the GF for the second half of that (Nov. 29 - Dec. 2).  We're trying the Sugar Loaf Concierge this time (couldn't swing RPC this time around).



We found that stairway, thanks to Denny, one of the Concierge. However, you still have to hoof it up 3 levels of stairs, as you can't come in on another floor....  So, either way, it was still a hike...  Our 1207 was directly under the lounge...go figure...  

When we went to GF a few weeks ago, we started out in SL. Had we never stayed in RPC, it probably wouldn't have been a big deal, but, IMHO, it just didn't compare. But, we had a terrible experience, so that probably put a damper on it. I hope you have better luck! It was just SOOOOO crowded in the lounge, it was hard to even get around. I think you're stay will be much better, though!


----------



## Karenj2

I just read through all 33 pages in one setting!!!  I had never thought of POR, but those pictures look great!  And I'm in love with the Deluxes!!!

We're staying at the Pop Century as part of our "research" trip, but my personal favorite is the Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## luvpoohbear

Great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing everyone!!

Hey you know the picture of the "old" TV armoire in WL room with the bears on it?  I have that same armoire in my bedroom!!! Talk about bringing some Disney home with you huh?!?!


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

luvpoohbear said:
			
		

> Great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing everyone!!
> 
> Hey you know the picture of the "old" TV armoire in WL room with the bears on it?  I have that same armoire in my bedroom!!! Talk about bringing some Disney home with you huh?!?!


 I saw furnishings from the Polynesian and Wilderness Lodge on eBay and was seriously tempted. If they ever rehab the Boardwalk Inn and auction the current decor, I'll be bidding for sure!


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

Was re-uploading some pics after the great PC crash of 05 and thought I would share some of the Animal Kingdom Lodge. These are of and from room 2305 Kudu Trail.











View from the top bunk


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

A few more of the savanna.


----------



## Sarah

Maria-

Thank you for the awesome OWK pictures. We are very excited to say there, well, my SiL and I are pumped, for the 4 kids it will be a total surpirse, I love that!

And Cinderellafan, OMG!! What an absolutely fabulous room. I had No idea that the GF was hiding rooms like that! Your room and the view are breathtaking!! Thanks for sharing!

Sarah


----------



## Sarah

Sorry to be dim--

I keep seeing RPC whenst talking of the GF. I feel silly but could someone tell me what that stands for?  

Sarah


----------



## ead79

Sarah said:
			
		

> Sorry to be dim--
> 
> I keep seeing RPC whenst talking of the GF. I feel silly but could someone tell me what that stands for?
> 
> Sarah


RPC stands for Royal Palm Club.  It's the concierge level inside the main building at the GF.  There is also lodge concierge called Sugar Loaf Concierge.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Sarah

Thanks Elisabeth, I feel more in-the-know now!!

What are the perks of the RPC, nicer rooms? Snacks? The room pic looks absolutely gorgeous, what a dream!

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## ead79

Sarah said:
			
		

> Thanks Elisabeth, I feel more in-the-know now!!
> 
> What are the perks of the RPC, nicer rooms? Snacks? The room pic looks absolutely gorgeous, what a dream!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sarah


The main building has regular rooms, honeymoon/deluxe rooms, and various suites.  The regular rooms in the RPC are the same as the rest of the GF rooms.  Essentially you get the following things when you stay concierge level:

--pre-planning assistance: the concierge staff can make advanced dining reservations, tours, fireworks cruises, etc. for you.  They can also help to arrange having things in your room when you arrive.  For example, they could have a Pal Mickey waiting when you check in (you would pay for the Pal Mickey).  This service can be very helpful.  They are generally very good about getting hard to get reservations like Cinderella's breakfast if they have 90 days notice, but it's still not a guarantee.

--on-site assistance: the concierge staff is also available once you check in to help you with any last minute arrangements. 

--lounge food offerings: the concierge lounges at Disney's resorts offer food service throughout the day.  It's not a meal replacement plan (except for maybe at breakfast), but it's nice to have some midday snacks, evening hors devours, and cordials and desserts later in the evening.  At the GF RPC they also offer afternoon tea with scones.  We enjoy having a little something to snack on occasionally, so we like this offering.  It's not a meal replacement though.

--private access: the GF RPC levels are key card protected, so non RPC guests can't access those floors.  At some Disney resorts concierge is in a separate building (like at the Poly).  This makes some people feel more secure.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ztam3

This thread has been wonderful!  The pictures are awesome.  Thanks so much to everyone for sharing!

My hubby and I are planning a last minute trip to Disney in December to celebrate our five year anniversary.  We had hoped to rent points for a DVC stay however; it seems we are a bit late in the game for that.  I am trying to sell the idea of springing for the extra cash and staying at the Dolphin.  Anyone have any pictures of the renovated rooms at the Dolphin?  That would really help our decision making!  
Again, thanks for posting all the great pictures!  Wonderful idea for a thread!
Tabitha


----------



## ead79

Here are pictures of our room at All Star Music (it was room #7549 in the Broadway section).


----------



## ztam3




----------



## TwingleMum

Cinderella Fan said:
			
		

> You are more than welcome.... I couldn't believe the size of that room. It is bigger than the master bedroom in our house!! I was in heaven, and I didn't want to come home!!


Was this a concierge room????


----------



## ead79

TwingleMum said:
			
		

> Was this a concierge room????


Her room was one of the honeymoon turret rooms in the main building.  It does have concierge access.


----------



## crcurton

These pics are great.  The pool at AKL looks awesome!  Surely someone has pics of SOG they can share?


----------



## klmall

Here's some Port Orleans French Quarter, King bed corner room, water view













And some of my favorite views at the Quarter!
A great quiet, sitting spot!






Great walks:


----------



## cjsmom5

Friends think I am nuts ... I just love looking at all these pictures ... especially those of the suites.  We are hoping that we might get some pixie dust at the YC this next trip in Nov/Dec since it is noted that it is our 25th wedding anniversary and our son's 8th birthday. But I will be happy with whatever, wherever we get ... afterall we will be at WDW.


----------



## Jennick

This is a great idea!! So many hotels we have been curious about but haven't had a chance to tour.  This will help a lot with future planning.  Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

cjsmom5 said:
			
		

> Friends think I am nuts ...



LOL!  Mine do too!!  It's just too much fun to look through all these threads...every resort amazes me.  I can't wait to be able to share some pictures!!!!


----------



## Tinkaroo

Here are my long-ago-promised pics of the Disneyland Hotel.  This was room 2636 in the Sierra Tower - we booked standard, but I tend to think we got some sort of upgrade - awesome view, and the room was huge!  (It was a corner room.)














































The view of Neverland Pool from our room, looking down:





The view from our room, looking out:





This was probably the most "Disney" room I've ever stayed in.  We loved all of the artwork, the bedspread depicting classic attractions, the armoire with the Disneyland map, the Mickey fixtures in the bathroom, and above all - the pixie dust border!  I didn't get a close-up picture of it, but the border running the perimeter of the room had Tinkerbell and trails of PD on it, and at night, the PD glowed in the dark.  I want some of this for my house!


----------



## Tinkaroo

Here is our room at the Poly this March 2006 - we had a renovated garden view room in Fiji (#2304). We were on the 2nd floor (thus, no balcony).

Here's DH for posterity:






























The view from our room:










Can you make out the swing on the beach in the above picture?  Well, here's the view from it...






(sigh)


----------



## Tinkaroo

Here is the other room we stayed in on our March 2006 trip - #2505 in Congress Park at Saratoga Springs.  This is a studio (and our first trip home as DVC members!).




































The view overlooking DTD West Side:










2505 was a 1st floor unit:





We typically don't like being on the first floor, but in this instance it was quiet, convenient, and we had nice neighbors.


----------



## ead79

Wonderful pictures everyone!  Keep 'em coming!   

I am LOVING those pictures of the Disneyland Hotel.  I adore all the "Disney" touches.  I sure wish they had something that "Disneyfied" at WDW--I'd book there in a heartbeat.  Well, now I know where I'm staying whenever I finally make it out to California!


----------



## ead79

*Tinkaroo,* thanks for those pictures of the SSR studio.  I think Disney did a terrific job with the decor at SSR.  I love the colors and the theme.


----------



## maelstrom

Those pictures of the Disneyland Hotel are great! I need to go to Disneyland so bad. I've always wanted to stay at the Disneyland Hotel, but both times we went to Disneyland, my parents wouldn't pay for it, so we stayed at the Anaheim Plaza and a Best Western.

And those Poly rehab rooms make me want to stay there again.


----------



## GoldenAfternoon

Bump! Awesome thread


----------



## hockey mom

My kids showing off the great Christmas decorations outside our villa door at WLV.


----------



## Leash

Here are a couple of the Grand Californian, I'll try to post some more if I can get them resized (stupid computer   )

The view from the room, concierge level, Brisa Courtyard. The monorail runs through here you can see the track in the middle.





The beds piled high with luggage. I didn't take any of the lounge but I will when we go back in mid-November.


----------



## hockey mom

Great seating area in lobby of BCV


----------



## kimmar067

hockey mom said:
			
		

> My kids showing off the great Christmas decorations outside our villa door at WLV.




...boy, do you guys look goofy.....[great pic...  ]


----------



## Anna114

Subbing, awesome thread!


----------



## sebastian75_99

subscribing. thank you all for incredible pics. you have totally changed my mind on where i want to stay for next visit.


----------



## DVCDawn

This thread rocks!!! Just subscribing....

DVCDawn


----------



## daipp

This thread is absolutely fantastic !

Me and DW have just gone through it, beginning to end.

David


----------



## nsudisneyrep

I just went through the whole thread, how insightful, I will be subscribing and thanks to everyone who posted and I look forward to seeing many more in the future!!!!

PS - we will be staying on property for the first time in July at POP... can't wait till we grow up to stay in mod/deluxe resorts!! haha


----------



## GeminiAngel

I'm on Board!!


----------



## metsfan11

Morticia said:


> View from suite @ GC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This view is incredible!


----------



## huey578

Cool Pics


----------



## Alicnwondrln




----------



## Alicnwondrln




----------



## Alicnwondrln




----------



## Alicnwondrln




----------



## TinkTatoo

What a great thread - I don't know if these photo's have been posted before but I hope if they have that you don't mind seeing them again 

These are from our stay at the VWL at Christmas


----------



## TinkTatoo

12th floor Concierge at the Contemporary


----------



## TinkTatoo

......and the best part of an MK room at the Contemporary - the view


----------



## TinkTatoo

lastly from me (until this summers trip)

ALK Bunk Beds room


----------



## Cyrano

Wow what a thread


----------



## ClaraBug

TinkTatoo said:


> 12th floor Concierge at the Contemporary



**SIGH***
I want to stay there so very badly!


----------



## PEANUT1

the rooms at VWL look a little on the dumpy side....are they going to be refurbished anytime soon?  i would still stay there bc I love that place..  The contemporary rooms look amazing. I stayed there in 02' before they were re done for a conference.
thanks to all for sharing your pics...i love this thread


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Polynesian Honeymoon Suite (Room #4) December, 2005
















DH is sitting on the edge of the tub.  I didn't get any pics of the bathroom:












The view from our lanai:


----------



## Aisling

Excuse me for being a dunce, but why is this thread here?  Not complaining, in fact I'm glad I found it, but I was going nutzo trying to find it on the Resorts board!

Anyway, this is more convenient for me, since I'm a podcast addict, and I love this board.


----------



## MUFFYCAT

Aisling said:


> Excuse me for being a dunce, but why is this thread here?  Not complaining, in fact I'm glad I found it, but I was going nutzo trying to find it on the Resorts board!
> 
> Anyway, this is more convenient for me, since I'm a podcast addict, and I love this board.



If you're a dunce, so am I! I came to ask the same question.


----------



## LuvN~Travel

Here are ours from our 2005 trip.  Staying at AKL.  These were taken later in the day, so they are a bit dark.


























and the view from our room:






Kim


----------



## Princess_Lanie

These are pictures of a Deluxe Savanah room at the Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge. This hotel is amazing all of the furniture in the lobby and the rooms were all hand craved in Africa.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## TinkTatoo

ClaraBug said:


> **SIGH***
> I want to stay there so very badly!



LOL - I want to go back badly  



PEANUT1 said:


> the rooms at VWL look a little on the dumpy side....are they going to be refurbished anytime soon?  i would still stay there bc I love that place..  The contemporary rooms look amazing. I stayed there in 02' before they were re done for a conference.
> thanks to all for sharing your pics...i love this thread



They weren't one of the better decorated rooms I've stayed in but the resort and location was great and I'd stay there again


Here are some of the Boardwalk Villas


----------



## Michele

This thread has so many pages already, sorry if this kind of room has been posted before.  


We found a cute note from a kid who had stayed in the room before us.  It said, "Hi people, these rooms are great! Enjoy!"

Boardwalk Grand Villa  Room no. 4047  It was on the 4th floor, in this pic it spans the entire length of the red section of the building.





Master bedroom





Master bath









second bedroom (3rd looked the same)





laundry room (huge!!)





Kitchen





Living area

















View


----------



## kimberh

Michele said:


> This thread has so many pages already, sorry if this kind of room has been posted before.
> 
> 
> We found a cute note from a kid who had stayed in the room before us.  It said, "Hi people, these rooms are great! Enjoy!"
> 
> Boardwalk Grand Villa  Room no. 4047  It was on the 4th floor, in this pic it spans the entire length of the red section of the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second bedroom (3rd looked the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laundry room (huge!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View



This GV is beautiful! I am going to have to rent one of these for my family. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Parla

scoutsmom99 said:


> *AKL Room 3415 (Savannah Room-Zebra Trail-Uzima Savannah)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AKL Room 4428 (Pool View Zebra-Trail)* (Same room look as 3415)



No point in me posting pictures from 3377 then.  It looked exactly the same!


----------



## kabbie

Aisling said:


> Excuse me for being a dunce, but why is this thread here?  Not complaining, in fact I'm glad I found it, but I was going nutzo trying to find it on the Resorts board!
> 
> Anyway, this is more convenient for me, since I'm a podcast addict, and I love this board.





MUFFYCAT said:


> If you're a dunce, so am I! I came to ask the same question.



On the new segment, Thread Watch, they talked about this thread so I believe that's why they moved it over here.  I find it really convenient myself because they hadn't made it a sticky on the resort forum so I also had trouble finding it.


----------



## MickeyMaz

johnsonet said:


> Wonderful idea Elisabeth!!
> Here is our renovated room at the Poly in Raratonga this April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (We really aren't THAT messy!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (view from our balcony-isn't that cool?!  )




This was the same exact room for us in Niue.  Our view was of the Volcano that starts the stream for the pool.  Good pictures and our dresser seemed to accumulate as much as yours.

Maz


----------



## princess jackie

What great thread!  I'll see if I can find some good pictures!!  I love looking at all the rooms.  I CAN'T WAIT TO GO BACK!!!


----------



## rodkenrich

This thread is awesome.


----------



## soozaay

Awesome thread!  I can't get enough of looking at others photos!


----------



## WDW Fan

Thank you all so much for posting such wonderful pictures!  It really makes you want to have the experience of staying in all the resorts at WDW!  As most of us probably will never have the opportunity to stay in the Suites at the Deluxe resorts, it would be fun to see more of those rooms!


----------



## heavenleigh412

ead79 said:


> Here are my pictures of Polynesian Lagoon View Concierge Room #1512.  It has the old room décor, so you can ignore that part.  We were on the first floor of the Hawaii building, and we loved the incredible views from our patio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Views from the patio:



We just booked Poly Concierge Lagoon View last week!! I was soooo excited to see pics!


----------



## 1daisy

Has anyone stayed at the Yacht Club Resort?


----------



## mickeywho?

Subscribing! Love this thread!!!


----------



## slyjly

I love these pictures, subbing


----------



## KingdomHearts

1daisy said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Yacht Club Resort?



Yes and we loved it!!! It was absolutely beautiful! I will have to download my pics on here, it is one of our favorites! We stayed at the concierge room 5150, and it was great!


----------



## djmatthews

There are so many great pictures on here, I wish I could comment on them all. 

I heard about this thread on the podcast which I love, here is my contribution. These are from Disney's Hotel Cheyenne in Disneyland Resort Paris.


----------



## CelticBelle

I really love this thread.  I don't have any pictures to post, but I love having all of these pictures in one place so that I can decide on a resort instead of searching all over the internet for pictures.


----------



## kimbac3

I love all the photos!!!  I'm headed off to bed now to dream of my "dream" vacation!!

Kimba


----------



## tubachick

ead79 said:


> Here are my picture from one of the Grand Floridian honeymoon turret rooms.  Our room was #4330.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The views were pleasant enough, but its my understanding that many of these honeymoon turret rooms have much better views.  I did enjoy the view of the Wedding Pavilion.





I love your pics but I noticed we have the same luggage!!!

thanks for sharing.


----------



## CelticBelle

tubachick said:


> I love your pics but I noticed we have the same luggage!!!



Thanks funny I was just admiring that luggage in a couple different pictures.  Its very cute.  Where did it come from?


----------



## CoPirate

In September 2006 we booked a night at the ASmu, basically just to have a place to crash after MNSSHP (we live an hour away), when we checked in we were told they didnt have our room available, and would hae to upgrade us to a suite! lol It was such a nice surprise!

Here are some pics of the ASMu Family Suites: Calypso Building:






Living area, from the door, both the couch and chair pull out into beds.






From the window






bathroom # 1






bedroom from the door






bedroom from the bed






Living room TV area






Table and chairs






Kitchenette area






Close up






I liked the pattern on the privacy curtains to the bathroom






Lamp (hey im a flute teacher!)






View from our room





AsMu is beautiful!


Love everyones elses pics, keep em coming!!


----------



## OrangeBlossom15

Awesome Thread!


----------



## mickeymotto

Our Room at AKL:


----------



## mickeymotto

I'll try this again...Our Room at AKL on the Zebra trail


----------



## mickeymotto

Well...I tried!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

mickeymotto said:


> Well...I tried!



Mickeymotto, take out the 1st "http://"  It looks like it's putting in 2 of them.


----------



## mickeymotto

MinnieMouseMom said:


> Mickeymotto, take out the 1st "http://"  It looks like it's putting in 2 of them.



Thank you so much MinnieMouseMom!!!!!! You were right!!!!!!!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

mickeymotto said:


> Thank you so much MinnieMouseMom!!!!!! You were right!!!!!!!



 Yay, it worked!!  Great pics too!!!


----------



## mickeymotto

Lets see...now that I have that fixed.....I can share my WL photos with you all!!!! 

Well, lets start with outside our room at WL:





The Lodge





The Pool





Our neighbors gathering along the path to our room





Our Patio


----------



## mickeymotto

...now on to the tour of our room:





DS showing off the new flat panel TV in our room




Our comfy bed




The beautiful headboard is amazing




The boys bunks




The bathroom


----------



## mickeymotto

MinnieMouseMom said:


> Yay, it worked!!  Great pics too!!!



Thanks!  And Thanks to you...I now know what I'm doing!!!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

mickeymotto said:


> Thanks!  And Thanks to you...I now know what I'm doing!!!



LOL 

That last pic of the sink area looks just like the Grand Californian sink area.   I need to see if I can dig up those pics.


----------



## wishes_n_dreams

i love your pictures you r an awesome photograper!!


----------



## mickeymotto

wishes_n_dreams said:


> i love your pictures you r an awesome photograper!!



Thanks...I love taking photos all over Disney! Its not hard to get a great shot....look what we have to work with! Everything in WDW is already beautiful!


----------



## DisGirlAllie

Wow, these are amazing! VERY nice job!


----------



## bourque29

I am quite surprised to not see any pics of CSR!  Anyone care to share?  We will be there in August and I would love to see some!


----------



## ter-moo

MinnieMouseMom said:


> LOL
> 
> That last pic of the sink area looks just like the Grand Californian sink area.   I need to see if I can dig up those pics.



It sure does!  Here's the Grand Californian sink area:





You can't see the bottom, but they were just like the ones at WL.


----------



## Lewanc

bourque29 said:


> I am quite surprised to not see any pics of CSR!  Anyone care to share?  We will be there in August and I would love to see some!



_Hi There -- There are some pics of the CBR on this forum.  At the top of the page, click on DIS Home.  At the top of the displayed page, click on resorts, and search for the CBR, there are a few pics there with information about the resort.  disneyworld.com also has some pics, just choose moderate resorts, and click on rooms.  These pics probably aren't as good or extensive as those taken by guests, but they would give you a little sneak peek.  We have stayed at the CBR and found it to be a comfortable resort, and the kids loved the pool and arcade.

Hope you have a great vacation!!_


----------



## princess jackie

bourque29 said:


> I am quite surprised to not see any pics of CSR!  Anyone care to share?  We will be there in August and I would love to see some!




I know I have pictures of CSR somewhere!  I'll try to find them and scan them in.  DH and I stayed there awhile ago and loved it!


----------



## LukenDC

Beds at Boardwalk Inn

I'll have to figure out what went wrong---back later.


----------



## ter-moo

This is in danger of getting lost on page 2, so I'm just bumping it up!


----------



## ter-moo

LOST ON PAGE TWO!!!!! 

Bump!


----------



## KimmyDisneyNerd

Thanks for bumping... I lost the thread myself!!


----------



## agnes!

Aisling said:


> Excuse me for being a dunce, but why is this thread here?  Not complaining, in fact I'm glad I found it, but I was going nutzo trying to find it on the Resorts board!
> 
> Anyway, this is more convenient for me, since I'm a podcast addict, and I love this board.





MUFFYCAT said:


> If you're a dunce, so am I! I came to ask the same question.





kabbie said:


> On the new segment, Thread Watch, they talked about this thread so I believe that's why they moved it over here.  I find it really convenient myself because they hadn't made it a sticky on the resort forum so I also had trouble finding it.



I stumbled upon this thread by accident, _never_ would have thought of looking for it here.  Actually PM'ed a thread poster before I found the above posts.  
I can't quite remember but is there a Sticky or Notice on the Resorts Board saying exactly where the Room Pics Thread went?  I'm sure there must be other DIS'ers who are looking for it too (especially since Search is in a Beta mode of sorts these days)...  

agnes!


----------



## agnes!

Now that I found this thread, I have a question.  
Are there pics on here somewhere that show the view from various concierge rooms?  
For instance, we've heard nice things about the BWI concierge rooms, but a family-member doesn't like the clown-pool.  We've stayed at BWI before in a standard room that looked out onto the quiet pool and were really impressed, but don't want to took at the clown-slide.  
Also, one time we stayed at WL in a Courtyard-View room and that view was wow, so we are interested in the WL concierge views & rooms.

Any pics of concierge views and rooms greatly appreciated  !
Thanks,
agnes!


----------



## earthfaries

You might find the pics you are looking for here:

http://allearsnet.com/acc/gallery.htm


----------



## ter-moo

Here's the thread on the Resorts Forum.  It keeps getting lost these days.  I'll try to bump it again...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1114611


----------



## agnes!

Am hoping for some view pics from Concierge level rooms at WL, BWI and GF.  Thanks for the hint about the AllEarsNet pics, but The AllearsNet pics don't quite show me the available CL views...  Also, the areas that the concierge rooms are in...are they spread out over entire floors or are they concentrated in one specific area (Boardwalk view only at BWI for instance)?  

A family member *really* (REALLY) doesn't like that clown pool at BWI, but the rooms look so nice and the CL staff gets raves.  I'm trying to show her that the BWI/CL rooms won't look out at that CLOWN, but she's not quite buying it.  

Also, I've seen pics of the WL rooms themselves, but can't quite figure out if all the CL rooms have the (somewhat) obstructed views because they are up in the roofline.  Any photos of the CL rooms' views at WIldernes Lodge?

My last request...I can't quite keep the two GF Concierge areas straight in my head, so any pics of available views and recent pics of the rooms themselves would be quite nice.

Thanks  ,
agnes!


----------



## KingdomHearts

Hi all. I was wondering if any one has pictures they can post for all the hotels for Christmas time? We are going back down this December and we are tring to decide where to stay. It was either between the YC or AKL conceirge. Any pics would be awesome! Thank you! Have a magical day!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

bourque29 said:


> I am quite surprised to not see any pics of CSR!  Anyone care to share?  We will be there in August and I would love to see some!


So sorry I took no inside pics, but this is the view from Casitas 5 (I think 5437).


----------



## mouseaddicts

This is from our most recent stay (I'll work backwards) - Room 4243 - 6th Floor of the tower, MK side

Entrance:





Bathroom:















Queen Beds:










Daybed/TV:










Closet Area:















Computer/Desk Area:










Please pardon if these are repeats.  I'll post the view pics next!


----------



## WDW Fan

bump


----------



## Anna114

WDW Fan said:


> bump



Bump Bump


----------



## tinkbutt

VIEW FROM ROOM 1361







THE ROOM


----------



## Stefy

subscribing


----------



## ADP

Boy!  This thread sure came out of the woodwork.

Here's an AKV 1-Bedroom Savanna View room Jambo House from October 2007.  I believe room 5520.  






The bedroom (Sorry for the mess)  





Hallway between kitchen/living area and bedroom/bathroom area.





Seating area and flat screen TV in the living room.





Kitchen and entry way.





Closet in the bathroom





Twin Sinks in the bathroom





Finally, the view from our room.  The absolute best part of any stay at AKLV!
Kissing Giraffes!


----------



## tinkbutt

ADP I love the shower SO COOL


----------



## CelticBelle

tinkbutt said:


> ADP I love the shower SO COOL



i agree!  That shower is awesome!


----------



## tinkbutt

you can almost here the song playing in the background Hakuna Matata.....Hakuna Matata


----------



## ADP

The rooms are really nice.  I can't begin to tell you how excited we are to own at AKV.  I think Kidani Village is going to be "over the top" nice; especially the interactive water play park.


----------



## tinkbutt

I wanna stay there so bad we were gonna stay there trip but that didn't work out I guess SSR will do just fine!!


----------



## Terk-1

*This was the view from the balcony.  BEAUTIFUL & MAGICAL!!!!*


----------



## Terk-1




----------



## paperdoll1986

All of these pictures are so lovely!  I can't wait to get the opportunity to stay in an- on-property resort next time I go!

I will put up pictures of my stay in the Disneyland Hotel for my graduation next month


----------



## ead79

How funny!  I have just recently become addicted to the Unplugged podcast, and here's a thread I started that's copied over here.  LOL!  How did that happen?  Not that I mind--I'm flattered actually.  It's good to see that it's going strong over here and on the Resort board both.  I guess I'm not the only one that loves resort room pictures.


----------



## ead79

ADP said:


> The rooms are really nice.  I can't begin to tell you how excited we are to own at AKV.  I think Kidani Village is going to be "over the top" nice; especially the interactive water play park.



Thanks for posting those pictures!  We're scheduled to stay in a 1BR this December, and your pictures have me even more excited.  I too can't wait to see the Kidani rooms.  We've been home to AKV once, but we had a savannah view studio that time.


----------

